# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Шрила Прабхупада сказал!

## Веданта Крит дас

В последнее время очень часто сталкиваюсь с этой фразой. И на просторах интернета и "в живую" люди используют цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады как оружие. Наверное они кажутся себе рыцарями, которые сражаются за Истину, а цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады как меч в их руках. Опустив забрало эти люди бросаются в непримиримую битву за чистоту движения и духовной практики. Иногда их имидж борцов за правду настолько силён, что они сами в него начинают свято верить. Этакие крестоносцы в сознании Кришны.

У меня такие люди вызывают грусть, а беседы, полностью состоящие из цитат, пусть даже цитат Шрилы Прабхупады, тоску. Почему? По двум причинам.

Во-первых, у Шрилы Прабхупады много разных цитат. Он подобен Бхишме, который мог авторитетно говорить на тысячи тем. Иногда эти цитаты противоречивы, поскольку даны разным людям и в разных ситуациях. Нам может нравиться определённый аспект, о котором говорит Шрила Прабхупада. Но мы ни в коем случае не должны думать, что ачарья подтверждает только нашу точку зрения. Ещё раз, Шрила Прабхупада говорил о многом и, соответственно, вы можете найти массу цитат на различные, иногда противоречивые, темы. Я опасаюсь людей, которые носятся с цитатами как с флагом. Здесь может скрываться манипуляция. Манипуляция и религия всегда идут рука об руку, нельзя забывать об этом.

Во-вторых, часто цитатами прикрывается нежелание или неспособность здраво оценивать время, место и обстоятельства. Любая цитата Шрилы Прабхупады является поводом включить интеллект, а не выключить его. Шрила Прабхупада - философ и его изречения не догма, а приглашение использовать разум, приглашение думать и делать собственные выводы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если посмотреть на людей, которые в интернете, как флагом размахивают цитатами, не принимая других цитат, то такие люди сами ничего практического не делают для Шрилы Прабхупады. Обычно они просто ведут дискуссии в интернете.
Легко вычислять таких людей, причиняющих столько беспокойств, спрашивая их: "Сколько книг ты распространил, сколько организовал Харинам, как конкретно ты помог в организации общин и объединении преданных?" Они не ответят, видели таких много раз.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Если посмотреть на людей, которые в интернете, как флагом размахивают цитатами, не принимая других цитат, то такие люди сами ничего практического не делают для Шрилы Прабхупады. Обычно они просто ведут дискуссии в интернете.
> Легко вычислять таких людей, причиняющих столько беспокойств, спрашивая их: "Сколько книг ты распространил, сколько организовал Харинам, как конкретно ты помог в организации общин и объединении преданных?" Они не ответят, видели таких много раз.


Хорошее замечание. В "поле" надо работать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Хорошее замечание. В "поле" надо работать.


Почему только в поле работать, много различной деятельности совершается в сознании Кришны

----------


## Варган

Примите мои поклоны, дорогой Веданта Крит Прабху! Вся слава Шри Шри Гуру и Гауранге!

А у меня цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады вызывают энтузиазм. Если я слушаю лекцию и лектор постоянно цитирует Шрилу Прабхупаду, то ум успокаивается и слушает послание Кришны.

Вот тут матушка Кастурика где-то нашла подборку слов Шрилы Прабхупады о ведической культуре цитирования и важности её в преданном служении:
______________________________
«Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.101):

шрути-смрти-пуранади
панчаратра-видхим вина
аикантики харер бхактир
утпатайаива калпате

В этом стихе ясно сказано, что человек *должен ссылаться на ведическую литературу и другие, дополнительные писания и следовать заключению Вед*. Любые измышления в области преданного служения только вызывают беспокойство в духовных сферах».
«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита» Мадхья-лила 8.83, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады
______________________________
«Вот почему святой брахман нарушил свое молчание и стал отвечать Махарадже Прахладе. При этом, однако, он ничего не выдумывал. Слова йатха-шрутам означают «как я слышал от своих учителей». В системе парампары, если человек правильно задает вопрос, он получает на него правильный ответ. Отвечая на вопросы, ни в коем случае не надо сочинять или выдумывать что-то. *Нужно ссылаться на шастры и приводить точку зрения ведических писаний.* Слова йатха-шрутам указывают на ведическое знание. Веды называются шрути, потому что это знание получают, слушая авторитетных наставников. Утверждения Вед называют шрути-праманой. Отвечая на вопрос,* человек должен цитировать шрути — Веды и другие ведические писания, — тогда в его словах будет истина. А иначе он просто что-то выдумывает*».
«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.13.23, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады
______________________________
Прабхупада: *В чем польза цитирования из шастры? Именно в том, чтобы доказать, что я не ошибаюсь — вот доказательство*. 
Из беседы во время утренней прогулки, Майяпур, 16.03.1976
______________________________
«Бхагавад-гита» — книга доказательств. *Господь Чайтанья цитирует ее, потому что такова ведическая методика*. *Так же, как в суде вы обязаны цитировать статью и пункт из кодекса законов, а не из стряпни и выдумок своего ума.* *Ни один глупец не сможет спорить в суде, потому что ему придётся на каждом шагу ссылаться на кодекс законов. Садху означает тот, кто приводит доказательства из писаний. Никаких «я думаю...», «по моему мнению, вы можете делать это». Он не садху, он глупец. Что из себя представляет «ваше мнение»? Вы обусловленная душа. Можете ли вы придумывать что-нибудь? Нет. Вы не можете ничего выдумывать. Вы должны приводить ссылку на авторитетные писания. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья приводит подтверждение из «Бхагавад-гиты»*.
Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите», Мадхья-лила, 20.119-121, Нью-Йорк, 24.11.1966
______________________________
«Постарайтесь представить все очень логично, и *постоянно цитируйте наши авторитетные санскритские источники в подтверждение основных пунктов*. Это произведет на слушателей большое впечатление». 
Из письма Шрилы Прабхупаде Сатсварупе и Хридаянанде, 9 января 1973
______________________________
«Веды подобны древу желаний. Любое знание, которое вы хотите получить, представлено в Ведах совершенным образом, без какой-либо ошибки, без иллюзии, без обмана. Во всей остальной литературе, литературе, созданной людьми, вы обнаружите эти вещи: обман, несовершенство, ошибку и иллюзию. В ведической литературе вы не найдете этих четырех дефектов. *Поэтому в ведической цивилизации принято, что если вы приводите доказательство из ведической литературы, его следует принять. Спор прекращается. То, что принимается в Ведах, ведавата, всё, об этом больше не спорят. Вот что такое индийская цивилизация. Поэтому во всей нашей литературе вы увидите, что она наполнена цитатами из ведической литературы для доказательства. Это реальность. Это не вымысел*».
Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.12.3, Бомбей, 14.04.1973
______________________________
«Кроме того, не следует говорить всякую чепуху. *Ведя беседы в духовных кругах, нужно подкреплять свои слова цитатами из священных писаний. Следует сразу же процитировать то место в авторитетном писании, которое подтверждает сказанное*».
«Бхагавад-гита как она есть» 17.15 
______________________________
«Когда мы проповедуем религию Бхагаваты, нам приходится приводить цитаты из шастр, *а это не очень приятно недобросовестным так называемым религиозным деятелям*. Но в проповеди не обойтись без цитирования подобающих стихов. Иногда это принимается в штыки, и нас незаслуженно критикуют. На самом деле нет в мире ни одной религии, кроме религии Бхагаваты, то есть, предания себя лотосу стоп Господа». 
Из письма Шрилы Прабхупаде Шри Панналалджи, 16 мая 1974
____________________________________

Я крошечное обусловленное живое существо, обладающее четырьмя недостатками: несовершенством чувств, склонностью впадать в иллюзию, совершать ошибки, обманывать других. Поэтому я нуждаюсь в прамане - источнике истинного, авторитетного знания. Высшая прамана - это шабда, слова авторитетов - гуру, садху, шастр. Гуру для всех членов ИСККОН - это Шрила Прабхупада (слова дикша-гуру  так же являются праманой, но не абсолютной, а относительной, и на него нельзя ссылаться в спорах с учениками других гуру). Шастры - это ведические писания. Садху - это предшествующие ачарьи. 
Какой смысл в разговоре с преданными высказывать моё мнение? Оно - ноль без палочки. Но даже несмышлёный ребёнок может сказать истину, если он в точности повторяет слова отца. Так же и мы можем и обязаны говорить истину, повторяя то, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада, освобождённая душа, великий ачарья-основатель нашего Движения Сознания Кришны.
Если мы не повторяем слова ачарьи-основателя, то мы сами возводим себя в ранг ачарьи и получаем наставления у своего ума - "Шрилы Манаса Махараджа"  :smilies:  .  Сам Шрила Прабхупада, как можно видеть выше, называет таких людей глупцами или недобросовестными деятелями.  Ведическая культура цитирования - это не манипулирование, а как раз защита от манипулирования в сфере религии со стороны глупцов и недобросовестных деятелей.  Вы назвали тему: "Шрила Прабхупада сказал!" Глупцам и недобросовестным деятелям лучше было бы чтоб он ничего не сказал, тогда они могли бы спокойно делать то, что им вздумается.

Что касается возможных противоречий в разных цитатах Шрилы Прабхупады, то это решается довольно просто - спокойным обсуждением и совместным поиском действительной воли Шрилы Прабхупады по какому-либо вопросу. Если есть желание понять действительную волю у обеих сторон, если есть культура спора и понимание законов логики, в том числе логики шастр, то дискуссия может закончится успехом - выяснением истины, которую Кришна донёс нам через Его Божественную Милость Шрилу Прабхупаду. 
Но если в споре кто-то приводит цитату, а другому нечего противопоставить ей из гуру-садху-шастр, то он обязан признать своё поражение. Если не хватает знаний наследия Шрилы Прабхупады, то можно обращаться к знающим людям, пандитам, за советом и использовать их подсказки в спорах. Но сами эти подсказки должны, разумеется, содержать ссылки на гуру-садху-шастры.  Благо, споры сейчас, по большей части, проходят не как в ведические времена, не в режиме реального времени, а в режиме переписки, и поэтому всегда есть время подумать и получить подсказку от знающего человека.




> Во-вторых, часто цитатами прикрывается нежелание или неспособность здраво оценивать время, место и обстоятельства.


Шрила Прабхупада *уже совершенным образом оценил* время, место, обстоятельства и людей западной цивилизации. Иными словами, *он сам* определил границы  между консерватизмом и либерализмом. Например, он решил, что нужно давать инициацию женщинам, это является либеральным шагом. А что-то он запретил и сказал: не делать так. Он говорил: знайте, что я очень либерален с вами, не думайте, что я такой  консерватор (цитату могу предоставить по запросу желающих). И мы не вправе менять установленные им границы между либеральным и консервативным. Мы, обусловленные души, должны просто радоваться жизни и в точности выполнять наставления освобождённой души. 




> Шрила Прабхупада - философ и его изречения не догма, а приглашение использовать разум, приглашение думать и делать собственные выводы.


Данное высказывание является, по моему скромному мнению, нарушением подпункта 2 пункта 3.7.Правил форума.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Варган

> Если посмотреть на людей, которые в интернете, как флагом размахивают цитатами, не принимая других цитат, то такие люди сами ничего практического не делают для Шрилы Прабхупады. Обычно они просто ведут дискуссии в интернете.
> Легко вычислять таких людей, причиняющих столько беспокойств, спрашивая их: "Сколько книг ты распространил, сколько организовал Харинам, как конкретно ты помог в организации общин и объединении преданных?" Они не ответят, видели таких много раз.


В культуре спора аргумент к личности оппонента является признанием своего проигрыша. https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem
Хотя меня можете спросить, отвечу без проблем.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В культуре спора аргумент к личности оппонента является признанием своего проигрыша. https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem


Википедия не слишком большой авторитет.
К тому же никто не спорит с вами сейчас и не спорил раньше:-)
У нас культура общения личностей. Не показывая собственный пример в практических делах, сообщество вайшнавов не продвинется в выполнении наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. Я не приемлю безличное общение, это вообще невозможно - общаться с чем-то безличным. Если мы не хотим быть просто теоретиками в интернете, то нам придется стать личностью.




> Хотя меня можете спросить, отвечу без проблем.


Поскольку вы представляете себя как следующего наставлениям, то было бы познавательно услышать эти ответы.
Хотя я вас уже спрашивала, какую прямую проповедь вы используете на работе, но вы тогда проигнорировали..
Знаете, вы даже лучше себе ответьте на эти вопросы, так будет правильней.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но если в споре кто-то приводит цитату, а другому нечего противопоставить ей из гуру-садху-шастр, то он обязан признать своё поражение.


Равные вам могут с вами "спорить" - и то лишь ради своего эго. Старшие никогда не спорят с младшими. Они проясняют вам ваши ошибки, которые им заметны с их уровня.  
Это просто нонсенс и было бы смешно, коль не было бы так грустно, - то как вы ведете диалоги со старшими по отношению к вам Вайшнавами. 





> В культуре спора аргумент к личности оппонента является признанием своего проигрыша.


Ну о какой культуре споре вы всё глаголите? Со старшими не спорят. 
Их спрашивают. Вы же, не являясь практиком в служении, считаете себя более знающим и способным одержать спор над теми, кто делают других Вайшнавами! Скольких людей вы сделали Вайшнавами? Кто вас благодарил? Я видела поблагодарил недавно один оскорбитель, которого уже забанили. Задумайтесь, почему вы его так привлекли своими речами и своей подборкой цитат. Не потому ли, что менталитет похож, как думаете? Ведь это опасно, а вы даже не чувствуете этого. 




> Хотя меня можете спросить, отвечу без проблем.


Ну и ну. Старшие не нуждаются в ответах от младших...

----------


## Амира

> Во-вторых, часто цитатами прикрывается нежелание или неспособность здраво оценивать время, место и обстоятельства. Любая цитата Шрилы Прабхупады является поводом включить интеллект, а не выключить его. Шрила Прабхупада - философ и его изречения не догма, а приглашение использовать разум, приглашение думать и делать собственные выводы.


Мне кажется это «опасный» путь, когда «каждый может делать собственные выводы» из слов Прабхупады. Причём доводы тех у кого есть власть будут «сильными», а доводы тех у кого её нет «слабыми». Тогда и получится то что сейчас получилось. Например, некоторые позволяют себе быть «лидерами» (будь то саньяси или грихастха)  и владельцами дорогостоящей собственности. Но мы с вами знаем, что владеть одновременно Кришной и материальными богатствами невозможно. Тогда каковы будут их «собственные выводы»?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шудры опасаются мыслить сами и потому могут прикрываться цитатами. Причем могут делать это в невежестве, даже не ощущая своей непочтительности к тем, кто все цитаты много лучше них знают и знали, когда они еще пирожки с мясом жевали. Просто считают , что другие на том же уровне "логики", что и они сами. Поскольку они даже ниже шудр, поскольку они не обучены служить, то трепыхаются, когда их склонности старшие мягко пытаются направить на служение на благо всех в нужном обществу русле. Они думают, что они ценны сами по себе со своими цитатами. Спросили бы сначала, пусть хотя бы объявятся те, кому они помогли реально, а не просто возмутили гладь озера. 

Вайшнавы же с развитым (брахманичным) интеллектом свой интеллект используют в служении Кришне В ПАРАМПАРЕ, служа своим старшим и вопрошая своих старших о своей ценности и месте, хотя бы задумываясь об этом... из элементарной скромности. Они не просто знают разные высказывания Прабхупады, но и могут их применять согласно месту, времени и обстоятельствам - к разным людям и ситуациям. Могут действовать в служении реализованно, даже и не цитируя никому и ничего. Это их долг. Если они не будут свой разум использовать, он им в последующем не выдается за ненадобностью.

 А спорить с младшими долгом не является. Молчание и игнор является ответом по этикету на смешное поведение младших.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Например, некоторые позволяют себе быть «лидерами» (будь то саньяси или грихастха) и владельцами дорогостоящей собственности. Но мы с вами знаем, что владеть одновременно Кришной и материальными богатствами невозможно.


Разве? А если Кришне это надо? 
"Смысл жизни грихастхи - создание прибавочной стоимости" (Шрила Прабхупада)

Как же бедным грихастхам поддерживать остальные ашрамы? Есть конечно грихастхи-шудры, они могут быть бедны материальано и богаты в бхакти. Могут быть грихастхи-вайшьи, богатые и материально, и в плане бхакти. Скажем, Шриман Амбариша Дас. 

Были великие Вайшнавы, у кого была и дорогостоящая собственность, Пундарика Видьяниддхи или Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, например.

----------


## Амира

[QUOTE=Raja Kumari dasi;162737]


> Но мы с вами знаем, что владеть одновременно Кришной и материальными богатствами невозможно. /QUOTE]
> Разве?


Да.

----------


## Амира

> Были великие Вайшнавы, у кого была и дорогостоящая собственность, Пундарика Видьяниддхи или Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, например.


Мне кажется есть разница, быть богатым от рождения или стать богатым от лидерства. Но как бы то ни было утверждение справедливо - не оставив материальные привязанности в виде богатства невозможно обрести Кришну.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Например, некоторые позволяют себе быть «лидерами» (будь то саньяси или грихастха)  и владельцами дорогостоящей собственности.


Если бы это было так легко ) прост опозволил себе - и стал ) 
Но это сугубо двусторонний процесс: надо чтобы тебя другие считали лидером. 
А Лакшми была согласна служить Своему Господину через тебя. 

________________

А если вы про мошеников и лже-лидеров, то непонятно, зачем после "лидеров" (в кавычках) упомянули санньяси и грихастх без кавычек, т.е. настоящих. Имели в виду каких-то не таких санньяси и каких-то не таких грихастх?

Это вообще другая тема... оффтоп.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да.


Матаджи. 

Я написала "Разве? А если Кришне это надо?" 

Видите? С чем и кем вы дискутируте? своими оппонентам по жизни отвечаете, которых здесь никто не видит?

----------


## Амира

> А если вы про мошеников и лже-лидеров, то непонятно, зачем после "лидеров" (в кавычках) упомянули санньяси и грихастх без кавычек, т.е. настоящих. Имели в виду каких-то не таких санньяси и каких-то не таких грихастх?


Справедливо. Тогда они должны быть тоже заключены, хотя бы в кавычки. Т.к. на самом деле они не являются истинными саньяси или грихастхами, а лишь обманщики.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> В последнее время очень часто сталкиваюсь с этой фразой. И на просторах интернета и "в живую" люди используют цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады как оружие. Наверное они кажутся себе рыцарями, которые сражаются за Истину, а цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады как меч в их руках. Опустив забрало эти люди бросаются в непримиримую битву за чистоту движения и духовной практики. Иногда их имидж борцов за правду настолько силён, что они сами в него начинают свято верить. Этакие крестоносцы в сознании Кришны.


Нечто похожее: 


> *
> Носитель информации искажает послание*
> 
> Власть ослабла также и в результате перехода к настольной редакционно-издательской системе и интернету. Прежде, когда кто-либо хотел напечатать книгу, он должен был убедить издателя ИСККОН в ее ценности, что зачастую оказывалась трудной задачей. Теперь каждый, у кого есть идея, компьютер, принтер и немного денег, может издать книгу.
> 
> Еще легче создавать веб-сайты под девизом «каждый может сказать что угодно». В действительности, многие разногласия в ИСККОН существуют только в киберпространстве. Вовлеченные в них преданные могут никогда не встречаться лично. Интернет соединяет нас так, как это было невозможно ранее. Он также расширяет границы влияния как «субъективного реализма», так и Кали-юги: теперь люди могут отправлять письма сотням получателей по всему миру за считанные секунды. Более того, если учесть, что 10% общения заключается в том, что мы говорим, 30 % в том, как мы говорим, а 60 % послания раскрывает язык тела, то нам станет ясно, что электронная переписка - явно бесполезный инструмент для обсуждения вопросов с эмоциональной и философской составляющими. Электронная почта весьма удобна, чтобы узнать, когда забрать кого-либо из аэропорта, или для других безобидных вопросов, но это - неподходящий инструмент для разрешения разногласий.
> 
> Например, недавно Исполнительный комитет Руководящего совета ИСККОН был созван для обсуждения сложного вопроса о ненадлежащем поведении регионального лидера. В ходе обсуждения было написано около 1000 электронных писем, при этом решение вопроса осуществлялось очень медленно, возникло недопонимание и много негативных эмоций. Понимая, что электронная переписка не приближает проблему к решению, глава Исполнительного комитета пригласил участвующие стороны на встречу. За короткое время все проблемы были решены к всеобщему удовлетворению. Несмотря на то, что встреча была более дорогостоящей в плане потраченного времени и дорожных расходов, а электронная переписка не стоила ни копейки, все же встреча оказалась гораздо более эффективной для принятия решения. Электронная переписка только подбрасывала дрова в костер конфликта.
> 
> ...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но как бы то ни было утверждение справедливо - не оставив материальные привязанности в виде богатства невозможно обрести Кришну.


Богатство и привязанность к богатству не одно и то же. Можно быть богатым и не быть привязанным к этому.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мне кажется есть разница, быть богатым от рождения или стать богатым от лидерства.


Ну вот Прабхупада стал богатым от лидерства. И что дальше станете говорить? 

У вас какие-то претензии к руководству? Вы как Вайшнави должны знать, как решаютcя проблемы на местах по этикету. 





> Но как бы то ни было утверждение справедливо - не оставив материальные привязанности в виде богатства невозможно обрести Кришну.


С этим кто-то здесь спорил? думаете, мне ваши прописные истины нужны? Я вам говорю, что вы оффтопите, т.к.  у вас какие-то беспокойства на месте, а вы не знаете, как их решить.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Шудры опасаются мыслить сами и потому могут прикрываться цитатами.


У христиан даже есть специальный термин-диагноз "цитатничество"

----------


## Амира

> Богатство и привязанность к богатству не одно и то же. Можно быть богатым и не быть привязанным к этому.


Возможно. Но когда человек старается всеми силами увеличить своё богатство, то о какой непривязанности идёт речь?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Возможно. Но когда человек старается всеми силами увеличить своё богатство, то о какой непривязанности идёт речь?


Ваша фраза была не о том, чтобы увеличить, а о том, чтобы владеть
"Но мы с вами знаем, что владеть одновременно Кришной и материальными богатствами невозможно."

----------


## Амира

> думаете, мне ваши прописные истины нужны? Я вам говорю, что вы оффтопите, т.к.  у вас какие-то беспокойства на месте, а вы не знаете, как их решить.


Я разве с вами начинала диалог? Вы начали задавать мне вопросы, я на них отвечала. У меня абсолютно нет нет никаких беспокойств, тем более не решенных.
Была начата тема, которая касается всех и каждого из последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, - я высказала своё мнение. 
Вы хотите убедить меня согласиться с вашим мнением?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хотела напомнить. Все любители праджалпы  у меня отключены в игнор, посты невозможно просмотреть ) 
Так после этого стало хорошо ) 
Это правильное использование Форума для тех, кто здесь давно и ценит свое время, стараясь максимально тратить его на служение старшим.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне кажется это «опасный» путь, когда «каждый может делать собственные выводы» из слов Прабхупады. Причём доводы тех у кого есть власть будут «сильными», а доводы тех у кого её нет «слабыми».


Сила доводов зависит от силы разума, а не от власти. Кто не имеет своего разума, может пользоваться чужим разумом. Но в таком случае в организации, которая практикует раздавание чужого разума в виде наставлений, кто-то из руководства должен быть достаточно разумным, чтобы устанавливать таких же разумных наставников. Иначе, если раздавать наставления будут не разумные, а власть имущие, то  такая организация может оказывать медвежью услугу младшим.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я разве с вами начинала диалог? Вы начали задавать мне вопросы


Я, видно, недостаточно литературно спрашиваю ) если вы подумали, что я нуждаюсь в ответе. Все, надо срочно вернуться к переводам ... решила отдохнуть, называется ))) 

"Разве? А если Кришна этого хочет?" - это не вопрос. Это вопрошение ))   




> Вы хотите убедить меня согласиться с вашим мнением?


Нет, я думала, ВЫ среагируете иначе. Ошиблась.

----------


## Амира

> решила отдохнуть, называется )))


Не хотела мешать вашему отдыху или портить вам настроение  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Справедливо. Тогда они должны быть тоже заключены, хотя бы в кавычки


Думаете, в юридическом отделе все ушли на обед? А вы - общественный обвинитель... )) 




> Не хотела мешать вашему отдыху или портить вам настроение


Что вы... Склоняюсь перед Вайшнавами )

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне кажется это «опасный» путь, когда «каждый может делать собственные выводы» из слов Прабхупады.


Всё равно каждый будет делать собственные выводы. Это неизбежно. Проблема не в том, чтобы делать свои выводы. Они нужны для развития. Иначе будет слепой фанатизм. Религиозная организация хороша тем, что если сомневаешься в своих выводах, всегда можешь пойти и уточнить у того, кто более разумен.
Но всё равно выбор как поступать, лежит на самом человеке. Поэтому самый конечный вывод всё равно свой и действие всё равно своё. На то и свобода воли.
Даже если будешь тыщу раз спрашивать, не научишься за чужой счет поступать совершенным образом. Только сам, взаимодействуя с реальностью.

Это всё равно как учиться играть на музыкальных инструментах. Можешь спрашивать у специалиста, но играть всё равно самому. И качество игры в конце концов не будет зависеть от вопросов и ответов. Только от того, как сам человек взаимодействует с реальностью. Допустим у человека нет слуха, а ответы наставника совершенны. Разве они помогут обрести слух? Всё равно игра будет слабая.

Поэтому окончательные выводы каждый делает сам по любому. Чужое мнение может лишь оказать некоторое влияние на эти выводы.

----------


## Амира

> Думаете, в юридическом отделе все ушли на обед? А вы - общественный обвинитель, да?


Нет, у меня нет ни одного хорошего качества. Кришна судья по праву. Пусть он судит.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Всё равно каждый будет делать собственные выводы.
>  Религиозная организация хороша тем, что если сомневаешься в своих выводах, всегда можешь пойти и уточнить у того, кто более разумен.
> .


Это  хорошее объяснение.
Как дополнение к нему, традиционно последователь Шрилы Прабхупады действует всегда в парампаре, обучаясь и получая наставления от своего Гуру; и, если Гуру этого преданного дает ему добро, чтобы заниматься какой-то просветительской или исправляющей деятельностью, то этот преданный в парампаре, он авторитетен.
 А когда преданный берется наставлять и исправлять в интернете старших проповедников,  но он не уполномочен своим Гуру, то это асампрадая, сплошные беспокойства для общества; отсюда и возникает естественная реакция вайшнавов: 



> А сейчас, если равный начинает спорить, даже по всем правилам и ссылаясь на Шрилу Прабхупаду, то его "банят" в реале, то есть запрещают проповедовать и выгоняют из ятры. Естественно, мало кто рискует что-то сказать открыто.

----------


## Варган

По теме:

«Допустим, в Индии, ну сейчас, конечно уже в меньшей степени, по меньшей мере, в те годы, когда Прабхупада ещё писал, в общем-то свидетельства писаний – это серьёзная штука. 

Я помню, лет может быть двадцать назад, в 1995 году, когда я первый раз попал в Джаганнатха Пури, я гулял по пляжу, джапу повторял, и какой-то индус, там много  приезжает из Калькутты, из Бенгалии, ну такой интеллигентный видно мужчина подошёл и у меня спрашивает: «А что ты делаешь?». Ну он видит, что у меня чётки, я говорю: «Ну, мантру повторяю». Он мне в духе лёгкого вызова, решил меня немножко потестировать, говорит: «Где об этом сказано в Бхагавад-гите, что нужно мантру повторять?» Мне как-то Кришна память дал, я говорю: «Ну вот, Кришна в Бхагавад-гите говорит сататам киртайанто мам, то есть нужно постоянно воспевать Его славу и так далее». Он так раз встрепенулся (?) : «Харе Кришна, спасибо».  Ушел, спора не было, он только услышал цитату из Веды – всё. Он понял, что дальше бесполезно спорить. 

Смотрите, как. Я был сам поражён,  для меня эта ситуация была такая совершенно неожиданная, и как-то так Кришна вдруг дал память, чтоб я вспомнил именно этот стих. И меня поразил эффект, что это имело мгновенное воздействие. То есть это обозначает, что люди по-прежнему  уважают традицию. Понимаете?  *То есть, если мы сослались на Веды и он не может ничего противопоставить,  то, фактически, он невежда и ему надо уйти: либо принять, либо уйти. то есть признать своё поражение.  То есть он не будет продолжать отстаивать своё невежество.  Потому что Веды – это показатель, Веды – это брахмакшара саммудбхава (?), от самого Верховного Господа Веды исходят. Если ты не принимаешь Веды, то ты отрицаешь самого Верховного Господа. А это, как бы нехорошо, да?  Поэтому либо принимай, либо признавай своё поражение.* 

То есть, «как мы услышали из веданта шрути», из авторитетного источника.  То есть шастра – как вожжи, она направляет наш процесс, как вожжи, как благодаря вожжам можно направлять лошадь. Так же и Кришна через шастры регулирует наше преданное служение. То есть виддхи, нишедхи, рекомендованные вещи и вещи запрещённые. И в этом процессе у нас есть возможность всегда оставаться на пути».

Враджендра Кумар прабху. Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.2. 12. Пермь, 04.05.2015

----------


## Варган

> Равные вам могут с вами "спорить" - и то лишь ради своего эго. Старшие никогда не спорят с младшими. Они проясняют вам ваши ошибки, которые им заметны с их уровня.  
> Это просто нонсенс и было бы смешно, коль не было бы так грустно, - то как вы ведете диалоги со старшими по отношению к вам Вайшнавами. 
> 
> Ну о какой культуре споре вы всё глаголите? Со старшими не спорят. 
> Их спрашивают. Вы же, не являясь практиком в служении, считаете себя более знающим и способным одержать спор над теми, кто делают других Вайшнавами! Скольких людей вы сделали Вайшнавами? Кто вас благодарил? Я видела поблагодарил недавно один оскорбитель, которого уже забанили. Задумайтесь, почему вы его так привлекли своими речами и своей подборкой цитат. Не потому ли, что менталитет похож, как думаете? Ведь это опасно, а вы даже не чувствуете этого. 
> 
> 
> Ну и ну. Старшие не нуждаются в ответах от младших...


Я по мере сил старался соблюдать этикет, спрашивать и задавать вопросы, иногда срывался на спор, простите, пожалуйста. 
Но, честно признаюсь, меня не устроили ответы Руководящего Совета ЦОСКР на мои вопросы о том, обоснованы ли волей Шрилы Прабхупады планы по социальной адаптации Движения Сознания Кришны в России. Подробнее - в соответствующей теме. 

А по культуре спора я в целом написал, не применительно к себе. Она нам очень нужна. Если бы мы приняли вайшнавскую культуру спора между равными, то не было бы многих проблем и критики лидеров Движения. А сейчас, если равный начинает спорить, даже по всем правилам и ссылаясь на Шрилу Прабхупаду, то его "банят" в реале, то есть запрещают проповедовать и выгоняют из ятры. Причем, независимо от того, какие заслуги у него перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, будь он хоть чемпион мира по санкиртане. Естественно, мало кто рискует что-то сказать открыто.

----------


## Амира

Некоторые любят писать про старших и младших в Сознании Кришны и конечно же такие люди определяют себя в старшие. Они считают себя старше Кришны

«*Кришна настолько благодарен тому, кто оказывает Ему даже 
незначительное служение, что отдает Себя во власть такой личности. 
Даже если против Него совершают непростительное оскорбление, 
Он настолько снисходителен и терпим, что просто улыбается. 
Он настолько сострадателен, что при виде страданий других Его сердце
отзывается острой болью*.»

Но понять истину могут только достигшие совершенства.

И конечно от такого человека вы никогда не услышите унижающих слов.

Каковы критерии разделения на младших и старших с позиции Кришны, с духовной позиции?
А не материальной. Кто-то может ответить на этот вопрос?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Старших каждый выбирает себе сам. Только мы сами видим, кто нас вдохновляет в служении, дает знание, смиряет, может дать служение, также получая его от своих старших (принцип парампары) и от общения с кем мы прогрессируем в осознавании себя как слуг и Кришны. 

Поэтому Джи-Би-Си несколько лет тому назад переложило всю ответственность за выбор дикша-гуру на самих учеников.

Младшие - те, кто сами с удовольствием соглашаются с положением ученика, не против, если им помогаешь и благодарны. 

По 20% своего времени надо общаться со своими старшими и младшими. 
Градацию эту должны признавать обе стороны, только так работает процесс обучения и служения. 

Остальные доброжелатели - более-менее равные. 

60 % времени можно общаться с равными.
С ними, как правило, обмениваются колкостями, подарками) и взаимными комплиментами, и все счастливы при этом. 

От тех, с кем не получается общаться вообще, лучше держаться подальше.  
С иными ветвями нет смысла выстраивать отношения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Каковы критерии разделения на младших и старших с позиции Кришны, с духовной позиции?


Это простой вопрос. Старший берет ответственность за младших, тех, кто нуждается в духовной помощи; он следует своему Гуру в парампаре; старший тот, кто следует тому, что говорит и вдохновляет людей стать преданными Бога.
А еще старший является открытой Личностью.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Старший всегда берет ответственность за других


Если только эти другие хотят, чтобы за них брали ответственность ) 
Иная "помощь" хуже безответсвенности. 
Если чья-то "помощь" мешает и даже отвращает от служения - тогда это не старший по отношению к тебе.

----------


## Амира

Тогда и я позволю себе высказаться по этому поводу.

Старший - это тот кто своими духовными качествами, даже сам того не желая вдохновляет других.
Это человек, глядя на которого, другие вдохновляются служить Кришне. Этот человек никогда не ставит себя выше других. Он всегда доволен и умиротворён. Он служит Кришне по мере своих сил, но вдохновлённые его энтузиазмом, люди хотят следовать такому человеку и общаться с ним.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тогда и я позволю себе высказаться по этому поводу.
> 
> Старший - это тот кто своими духовными качествами, даже сам того не желая вдохновляет других.
> Это человек, глядя на которого, другие вдохновляются служить Кришне. Этот человек никогда не ставит себя выше других. Он всегда доволен и умиротворён. Он служит Кришне по мере своих сил, но вдохновлённые его энтузиазмом, люди хотят следовать такому человеку и общаться с ним.


Нет противоречий, все это определяет духовно-зрелого преданного, нашего старшего. Такой человек понимает, что над ним всегда есть более старшие, Гуру и Кришна. Он просто искренний слуга своего Гуру и всех преданных, даса даса анудаса.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> и конечно же такие люди определяют себя в старшие. Они считают себя старше Кришны


Старшие гопы и гопи что ли?

----------


## Амира

> Старшие гопы и гопи что ли?


Это вопрос?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, вопрос. Как это понять, что "они ставят себя выше Кришны"? что вы имели в виду.

----------


## Амира

Я имела ввиду то, что нужно всегда помнить, что мы не обладает необходимыми качествами, чтобы считать себя выше других, даже если другие твердят нам об этом со всех сторон. Даже если есть в нас какие хорошие качества, то это милость Кришны, а не наша заслуга.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я по мере сил старался соблюдать этикет, спрашивать и задавать вопросы, иногда срывался на спор, простите, пожалуйста.


Так вы не мне, а тем, с кем спорили, это должны бы написать, извиниться... Если ваша мера сил пока не позволяет не срываться на спор, гораздо безопаснее общаться не в таких высях и сначала обучиться этикету. Как это говорится, дураки рвутся туда, куда ангелы боятся ступить. Можно откинуть себя далеко и надолго. Зависит от милости тех, с кем спор. Бывают Вайшнавы, чей гнев=милости, а бывают с другими, более строгими обязанностями. Очень надеюсь, что это понятно.  






> Но, честно признаюсь, меня не устроили ответы Руководящего Совета ЦОСКР на мои вопросы о том, обоснованы ли волей Шрилы Прабхупады планы по социальной адаптации Движения Сознания Кришны в России. Подробнее - в соответствующей теме.


Представьте, а если ответы не устроили только вас? А остальных устроили. Что будете делать? При этом ваше положение в обществе Вайшнавов как-то не понятно. Под чьим руководством хотели бы служить, принимаете ли хотя бы чей-то авторитет? Кому не будете противоречить, исправления от кого готовы принимать? 




> А по культуре спора я в целом написал, не применительно к себе. Она нам очень нужна. Если бы мы приняли вайшнавскую культуру спора между равными, то не было бы многих проблем и критики лидеров Движения.


Но вы спорили не с равными. Лидеры - не равные вам. Их хотя бы кто-то из младших  уже признал своими лидерами. Именно поэтому их считают лидерами даже те, для кого они - не лидеры. Потому что они уже ведут кого-то, и если их подопечные прогрессируют, это означает, что они - прозрачная среда. А хоть кто-то признал лидером вас? И я уже писала, обратите внимание, вас похвалил человек, который выбрал себе роль оскорбителя Вайшнавов, которого забанили здесь. Вас это не настораживает? 






> А сейчас, если равный начинает спорить, даже по всем правилам и ссылаясь на Шрилу Прабхупаду, то его "банят" в реале, то есть запрещают проповедовать и выгоняют из ятры. Причем, независимо от того, какие заслуги у него перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, будь он хоть чемпион мира по санкиртане. Естественно, мало кто рискует что-то сказать открыто.


Мне это непонятно. Вы себя считаете равным своему административному руководству в ятре? Не принимаете их духовное руководство?  

Вы знаете методику исправления всяких таких ситуаций, по этикету? Обратиться к старшему того преданного, кто что-то не так делает, если не помогает, к старшему его старшего, и т.д. ?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А когда преданный берется наставлять и исправлять в интернете старших проповедников,  но он не уполномочен своим Гуру, то это асампрадая, сплошные беспокойства для общества; отсюда и возникает естественная реакция вайшнавов:


Понятие гуру куда шире, чем армейская субординация. Мы же почему-то пытаемся загнать преданных в стойло армейской субординации вместо того, чтобы учить матчасть (гуру-таттву). И если сами гуру этого не понимают, тогда какие-же они гуру? Тогда они просто лычки клеят на погоны. В таком случае это никакая не парампара. С таким же успехом и армию можно парампарой и сампрадаей считать.

Пришел карлик Вамана, и гуру Шукрачарья не хотел его слушаться и своему ученику не велел, за это остался без глаза. Но Бали был в душе преданным и поступил разумнее, не послушав своего гуру. При этом гуру-таттва была сохранена, а не нарушена. Если настоящий гуру услышит разумное замечание от младших, это не вызовет в нем беспокойств, поскольку фактическая, а не фиктивная гуру-таттва будет сохранена. И поэтому же не вызовет беспокойств у настоящих вайшнавов. Как когда Прабхупада ругался, ему однажды сделали замечание, чтобы он просто повторял Харе Кришна и Прабхупада послушал младшего и не было беспокойств.

Но если нам важнее всего отсутствие беспокойств, а не истина, тогда наше общество нужно назвать по другому.
И если нашему обществу важнее фиктивная гуру-таттва, а не реальная, то тоже название должно быть другое.

Не видно из шастр, что Кришна искал отсутствия беспокойств. Он устроил целую войну вообще-то, где младшие Пандавы убивали старших гуру, дедов, дядьев. Куча беспокойств. Везде, где появляется Кришна, всегда целый переполох.

Это там буддизм и компания, там пожалуйста, там у них никаких беспокойств.

Так что старшинство старшинством, а истина дороже.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я имела ввиду то, что нужно всегда помнить, что мы не обладает необходимыми качествами, чтобы считать себя выше других, даже если другие твердят нам об этом со всех сторон. Даже если есть в нас какие хорошие качества, то это милость Кришны, а не наша заслуга.


Ясно. "Они ставят себя выше Кришны" мне понравилось больше. 




> мы не обладает


не обладает, точно. 
м пишем, т в уме. 
Поучать гораздо скучнее, чем Кришна-катха, правда? 




> даже если другие твердят нам об этом со всех сторон


Неужели вы в такой ситуации?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> . Мы же почему-то пытаемся загнать преданных в стойло армейской субординации..
> если нам важнее всего отсутствие беспокойств, а не истина
> И если нашему обществу важнее фиктивная гуру-таттва


Евгений, вы в своем репертуаре: сами из ничего создаете вопросы и сами на них отвечаете)) Не скучно вам с собой!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> мы не обладаем необходимыми качествами, чтобы считать себя выше других,


Мы не обладаем качествами, но наши старшие, наставники и Гуру обладают качествами. Мы ведь не можем оценивать их также как себя? Преданный не ценит себя высоко, он вообще о себе не много думает.  Но старших преданные считают выше, это вайшнавский этикет. Даже Кришна говорит, что преданные являются жизнью Его сердца...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но старших преданные считают выше, это вайшнавский этикет.


Главное, не чтобы этикет соблюдался, а чтобы это соответствовало действительности. Вот Карна считал Дурьодхану выше и служил ему. Но от этого считания Дурьодхана не стал выше. Да и служение это и этикет Карне не  принесли ничего хорошего.

Преданный не должен просто зарывать голову в песок, он должен и различать. Если бы Карна различал что Дурьодхана недостойная личность для служения, то разве стал бы ему служить? Или Бхишма стал бы соблюдать свои обеты и помогать Дурьодхане, если бы не следовал формальному этикету, который называл дхармой? Разве все они, сторонники Дурьодханы, стали бы молчать, когда таскали Драупади за волосы, если бы не побоялись нарушить этикет и свои обеты и обещания? Разве Пандавы проиграли бы друг друга и Драупади, если бы не считали этикет и формальные правила за наивысшую ценность?

И разве Кришна одобрил их в этих "подвигах"?

----------


## Варган

> Представьте, а если ответы не устроили только вас? А остальных устроили. Что будете делать? При этом ваше положение в обществе Вайшнавов как-то не понятно. Под чьим руководством хотели бы служить, принимаете ли хотя бы чей-то авторитет? Кому не будете противоречить, исправления от кого готовы принимать?


А зачем мне представлять то, чего нет?
Вот лучше Вы представьте такую картину: в ятру к нам приезжает член Руководящего Совета ЦОСКР и даёт полуторачасовую лекцию о том, что харинама на улицах - устаревший и неэффективный способ проповеди, ею не надо заниматься, это не для российского менталитета, публика это воспринимает негативно, надо социализироваться и т.п. Многие старшие преданные сидят с каменными лицами, но молчат. Бхакта Варган в конце не выдерживает, набирается смелости и спрашивает: "А как же Шрила Прабхупада был за харинаму? А как же Индрадьюмна Махарадж в Польше делает такое служение?" На что даётся ответ: "Ну, знаете, давайте не будем про Прабхупаду! А в Польше самый низкий КПД проповеди".  Звукозапись этого где-то есть в интернете. 
Какова была бы Ваша реакция, матаджи? Моя - крайне негативная. Как исправить ситуацию, не знаю. В Джи-Би-Си, по Вашему совету, жаловаться надо что ли?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> приезжает член Руководящего Совета ЦОСКР и даёт полуторачасовую лекцию о том, что харинама на улицах - устаревший и неэффективный способ проповеди, ею не надо заниматься, это не для российского менталитета, публика это воспринимает негативно,


Прям так и сказал? Не верю в это, возможно, вы услышали через свою призму. Ведь так бывало и на форуме, верно?



> Звукозапись этого где-то есть в интернете.


Дайте ссылку, я послушаю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Какова была бы Ваша реакция, матаджи?


А я понимаю, откуда такое мнение у руководства. И тоже его почти что разделяю. За исключением пожалуй мнения о КПД в Польше. Дневники-то нашего гуру он не читает... или как-то странно считает КПД.  

Харинамы, как они проходят сейчас, мне бы лично тоже не все понравились, будь я сторонним человеком. Я бы ими не привлеклась, скорее наобарот. При этом, я сама их помогала организовывать ) Поэтому имею право говорить. 

А вот имеете ли право говорить вы? Почему отмалчиваетесь, когда вас прямо спрашивают о том, что вы делаете или делали в ятре? Книги распространяли? Если не будете отвечать - вас всерьез никто не будет воспринимать. 

Без старших харинама склонна превратиться не пойми во что. Может быть, об этих странных харинамах речь вел лидер? Старое поколение, знающее что такое чистое воспевание, на улицу обычно не вытащишь. А у начинающих воспевание какое может быть? с материальными мотивами. Оно известно какой результат приносит певцам и слушателям. 

Но есть харинамы и превосходные, с чистым воспеванием. Будь они все такие, их никто бы не подумал ограничить. Но как временная мера, для вразумления - я тоже склонна ограничить. 




> Как исправить ситуацию, не знаю.В Джи-Би-Си, по Вашему совету, жаловаться надо что ли?


Я такого не советовала. Я сказала: можно обратиться к авторитету этого преданного. Таков этикет.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Топикстартер - прабху, спасибо большое за эту тему и Ваш пост в частности! Несмотря на то, что я пока что являюсь практически таким доморощенным "интернет-вайшнавом", о которых писала М. Кастурика д.д. на первой странице, мне ближе все же Ваш подход. 

Варган прабху тоже производит впечатление искреннего преданного - и я верю, что так оно и есть (не мое дело судить о его уровне, ведь кто я такой вообще? это дело старших). Но читая его посты на форуме, какие именно цитаты Прабхупады (и когда) он упоминает, мне вспомнились слова того христианского старца, который говорил одному из своих подопечных: "Твои слова - это золотые венцы с бриллиантами, но ты берешь и бросаешь их людям в головы" (Аллегория: сами цитаты и наставления из них замечательны, но они тяжелы для обычного, неподготовленного человека - и если брать эти "золотые венцы" и не одевать людям их аккуратно, а бросать ими в головы, то можно этих людей в лучшем случае убить, а в худшем покалечить.) Согласно моему неавторитетному мнению для начала нужно проникнуться духом, внутренним содержанием Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, а лишь затем повторять за ним внешне. *"Сначала маранам [смерть ложного эго], а затем смаранам"*, - так он, кажется, говорил? (Из семинара БВГМ за 1999-2000 года, по философии 4-х вайшнавских сампрадай.)

Т.е. на мой скромный взгляд прабху излишне радикален, а так в остальном не мне о таких глубоких вещах размышлять. С недавних пор я стараюсь быть больше вашим скромным читателем, а потому извиняюсь за беспокойство и благодарю за внимание, Харе Кришна!  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Варган

> Прям так и сказал? Не верю в это, возможно, вы услышали через свою призму. Ведь так бывало и на форуме, верно?
> 
> Дайте ссылку, я послушаю.


К сожалению, оказалось, что записали только часть лекции, самые откровенные вещи, которые прабху говорил про харинаму, про Польшу, не сохранились. 
Вот то, что сохранилось (транскрипция): 



> "В России есть свое, скажем так, уже прописанное поколениями восприятие религиозной деятельности. То есть одно дело танцевать на улице, радоваться чему-нибудь. А другое дело то же самое делать с  точки зрения религиозной деятельности. Это большая разница. Если ещё пьяных людей нормально воспринимают – ну а чё, радуются жизни – а вот танцующих верующих людей – это уже  в России совершенно другое восприятие.  Первый момент: в России всех верующих людей боятся. То есть верующий человек в России – это отрицательное значение имеет. Либо нейтральное, либо отрицательное. 
> Здесь к верующему человеку всегда относятся настороженно. Это связано с тем, что с культурной точки зрения люди соприкасаются со священниками при определённых обстоятельствах . Это сформировало вот это отношение. Как правило, когда человек умирает, в основном и появляются священники.  И у всех священник – значит смерть. Храм - значит ты помер.  Либо ты идёшь хоронить кого-то. 
> … 
> Поэтому мы это должны учитывать, и учитывая это восприятие искать такие формы подачи Сознания Кришны, которые будут вызывать уважение. … Потому что нам здесь жить. Время 90-х годов, когда можно было шокировать уже прошло. То есть русские не хотят шоковых терапий. 
> У нас такая программа «проповедническая» - это вызывать у людей раздражение, а уважение нам не надо, это же карми.  Смех-смехом, но это именно так действует. Проанализируйте, как люди реагируют на харинаму".


Ссылку на запись не буду давать, чтоб не выходить на личность автора.

А вот, что говорил Шрила Прабхупада ("Шрила Прабхупада сказал!"). Найдите, пожалуйста,  10 отличий.

ЕСЛИ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ УДОВЛЕТВОРИТЬ ЛЮДЕЙ, ТО В ЧЁМ ЦЕЛЬ ПРИНЯТИЯ ДУХОВНОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ?

Комнатная беседа – 3 мая 1976, Гонолулу

ХАРИ-ШАУРИ: Их идея [идея одной группы преданных в Австралии] заключалась в том, что мы должны наладить некоторое взаимопонимание с обществом. Они предпочитают распространять сознание Кришны с помощью связей с общественностью, налаживания взаимопонимания с обществом, путём формирования хорошего впечатления. Это привлечёт людей, по их мнению.

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА: В этом случае вам диктует свою волю публика, и вы отвергаете волю вашего духовного учителя. Духовный учитель приказал вам распространять книги. «Мы будем это делать» — таково послушание учеников. Так вот, публика может принимать, а может не принимать — это её право выбора. «Но моя обязанность - постараться сделать всё, что в моих силах, поскольку мне так сказал духовный учитель». Духовный учитель не сказал: «Ты должен продавать столько-то книг каждый день, иначе я тебя отвергну». Он такого не говорил. Поэтому каждый может постараться сделать всё возможное, вот и всё. Публика может принимать или не принимать, это не имеет значения. Но если вы хотите удовлетворить людей, они вам скажут: «Попляшите голыми, это нам доставит большое удовлетворение, и мы дадим вам немного денег». И если вы говорите: «Я должен сделать так, как людям надо», — то в чём цель принятия духовного учителя? У людей есть свои прихоти насчет того, что им доставляет удовлетворение. Так разве мы обязаны следовать их прихотям? Мы обязаны следовать наставлениям нашего духовного учителя. В этом суть инициации. Зачем вы сочиняете идеи: «Это будет приятно людям»? Люди могут быть удовлетворены или не удовлетворены — нам это безразлично. 

ХАРИ-ШАУРИ: Наш успех — в том, чтобы удовлетворить духовного учителя, а не людей. 

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА: Да, это и есть бхакти. Иначе почему Кришна говорит: сарва-дхармАн паритйаджйа мАм экаМ шаранаМ враджа (БГ 18.66)? «Ты не должен выполнять так много наставлений религии. Просто предайся Мне». Такова идея Кришны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Первый момент: в России всех верующих людей боятся. То есть верующий человек в России – это отрицательное значение имеет. Либо нейтральное, либо отрицательное. 
> Здесь к верующему человеку всегда относятся настороженно. Это связано с тем, что с культурной точки зрения люди соприкасаются со священниками при определённых обстоятельствах . Это сформировало вот это отношение. Как правило, когда человек умирает, в основном и появляются священники. И у всех священник – значит смерть. Храм - значит ты помер. Либо ты идёшь хоронить кого-то.


Забавно, у меня тоже такое же отношениям к церквям и бабушкам в церкви: смерть, скорбь, мертвецы...
Но вот Харинама у меня лично никогда не ассоциировалась с этими вещами. Тут лектор выражает свое личное ощущение. И это совершенно не означает, что Харинамы не нужны. Я не верю, что он это говорил дословно, что "Харинамы нужно прекратить".
Как официальный представитель ИСККОН он отвечает за свои слова перед сообществом. И даже если он недопонимает, его должны поправлять его старшие. Обратитесь к ним, таков духовный этикет.
Напишите письмо с вопросом в Нац.совет, не публичное письмо, а своё личное с просьбой прояснить для вас ситуацию.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Как это говорится, дураки рвутся туда, куда ангелы боятся ступить.


*Но Шрила Прабхупада сказал!*  :rgunimagu: 
"...Невежды не способны по достоинству оценить деятельность в сознании Кришны, поэтому Господь Кришна советует нам не беспокоить их и не терять зря свое драгоценное время. Но _преданные Господа более милосердны, чем Сам Господь. Им известен Его замысел, поэтому они идут на любой риск и вступают в общение с невеждами, чтобы так или иначе занять их деятельностью в сознании Кришны, которая абсолютно необходима каждому человеку._"
(Комментарий к БГ 3.29)

Как Вы думаете - возможно если я считаю себя ангелом, то я могу оскверниться. Дуракам же (вроде Вашего покорного слуги) везет просто по той причине, что это для них естественная среда обитания  :biggrin1:  Если сказать проще, то это даже не везение, а закономерность. 

А так, хотел Вас спросить - ведь ангелы наверняка бы не поехали в Америку в 1965 году, но Шрила Прабхупада поехал. Наверное все дело в квалификации? Чем старше и квалифицированнее преданный - тем он менее должен "прятаться", и тем более он должен идти в среду обычных, падших людей? Правильно?  :smilies:  (Как например Индрадьюмна Свами проповедует на польском Woodstock'е, и так далее.)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Чем старше и квалифицированнее преданный - тем он менее должен "прятаться", и тем более он должен идти в среду обычных, падших людей? Правильно?  (Как например Индрадьюмна Свами проповедует на польском Woodstock'е, и так далее.)


Все зависит от личности преданного. Все разные.

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада о культуре спора между преданными:

"Все станет ясно, как только вы любезно прочитаете со вниманием эту главу. Например, мы можем видеть, как в суде два юриста ожесточенно сражаются по какому-нибудь вопросу, но встретившись в библиотеке, беседуют и обнимаются, как друзья. Итак, помните, пожалуйста, что мы не питаем никаких злых чувств к Валлабхе Бхаттачарье. Мы очень уважаем его, поэтому нет никакого вреда в том, чтобы обсуждать такие факты в обществе преданных. Преданные всегда смиренно предлагают свое почтение каждому, но когда дело касается шастр, они отказываются от соблюдения обычного этикета — сатйам бруйят прийям бруйят. Они говорят только сатьям, хотя она может оказаться вовсе не прийям".

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады мадам Сумати Морарджи, 9 августа 1976)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот то, что сохранилось (транскрипция): 
> ...Поэтому мы это должны учитывать, и учитывая это восприятие искать такие формы подачи Сознания Кришны, которые будут вызывать уважение. … Потому что нам здесь жить. Время 90-х годов, когда можно было шокировать уже прошло. То есть русские не хотят шоковых терапий.
> 
> Проанализируйте, как люди реагируют на харинаму".


Например, я видела реакцию, проезжая в автобусе мимо остановки парк: стоит группа разношерстной молодежи метрах в 10 от остановки, переминаются, хлопают, видно что поют... ну видно мридангу. У людей в автобусе - полнейшее безразличие, никто даже голову не повернул... 

Другое впечатление, по рассказу участника - спонтанная харинама, одни прабху были, шли по улицам в какой-то наш праздник, и все в восторге, машут, улыбаются, спрашивают, куда вы пропали. 

Я в нескольких участвовала в прошлом году, Обязательно присутствие полицейских и может прийти проверяющий из мэрии, люди пробегают мимо, кто-то остановится, получит шарик... Поем красиво, но люди послушать почти не останавливаются, может быть, две-три группы по двое-трое минут по 10 послушают. Книг нет, матаджи танцуют "руками", захваченные с собой дети через полчаса изнывают от скуки. 

Издалека похоже на выступление то-ли какого худ. коллектива, то ли объединения неформалов. Люди в большинстве безразличны, все в своих проблемах, один из двадцати-тридцати может остановиться поговорить. 

Реагируют люди в зависимости от того, кому что (и кого) посчастливилось увидеть. 

Так что - вполне разумные слова прозвучали. Надо всегда анализировать, как на нашу деятельность реагируют и делать выводы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада о культуре спора между преданными:.
> 
> Преданные всегда смиренно предлагают свое почтение каждому, но когда дело касается шастр, они отказываются от соблюдения обычного этикета
> 
> (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады мадам Сумати Морарджи,)


Варган, последнее, что я хочу вам сказать. Это уже точно последнее)
Из общения в других темах форумах видно, что вы принимаете только те цитаты, которые вам удобны. Не знаю, какая у вас цель, но такой диалог крайне неприятен. Если бы вы действительно хотели *понять Шрилу Прабхупаду*, вы бы рассматривали всё, что он сказал, а не выборочно. Сколько мы вам приводили цитат Шрилы Прабхупады ЗА то чтобы ученики проповедовали и прямо и косвенно, и через студию йоги и через Астрологию, вам это бесполезно. На любую вашу конкрктную  цитату есть несколько цитат с другим акцентом, но вам это до лампочки.

 Харе Кришна.

Напоследок, об Этикете взаимоотношения со старшими, и о спорах со старшими. 
Сравните с той цитатой из письма, которую вы выискали!!
_ Бхагавад Гита 2.4._, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:

Согласно этикету, старшим нельзя перечить. Пусть они обращаются с нами грубо, мы никогда не должны отвечать им тем же.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Согласно этикету, старшим нельзя перечить. Пусть они обращаются с нами грубо, мы никогда не должны отвечать им тем же.


А вот Иисус перечил. И Бхишму убили. И Дрону.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А вот Иисус перечил. И Бхишму убили. И Дрону.


Спасибо, что напомнили, Евгений, я просто не учла Ваш уровень! Евгений, а вам какая роль больше нравится, как у Иисуса или как у Арджуны? :-)

(Это шутка, отвечать не нужно))

----------


## Варган

> Варган, последнее, что я хочу вам сказать. Это уже точно последнее)
> Из общения в других темах форумах видно, что вы принимаете только те цитаты, которые вам удобны. Не знаю, какая у вас цель, но такой диалог крайне неприятен. Если бы вы действительно хотели *понять Шрилу Прабхупаду*, вы бы рассматривали всё, что он сказал, а не выборочно. Сколько мы вам приводили цитат Шрилы Прабхупады ЗА то чтобы ученики проповедовали и прямо и косвенно, и через студию йоги и через Астрологию, вам это бесполезно. На любую вашу конкрктную  цитату есть несколько цитат с другим акцентом, но вам это до лампочки.
> 
>  Харе Кришна.
> 
> Напоследок, об Этикете взаимоотношения со старшими, и о спорах со старшими. 
> Сравните с той цитатой из письма, которую вы выискали!!
> _ Бхагавад Гита 2.4._, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
> 
> Согласно этикету, старшим нельзя перечить. Пусть они обращаются с нами грубо, мы никогда не должны отвечать им тем же.


Через студию йоги кто-то из учеников Шрилы Прабхупады проповедовал в Иране, исламской стране, где "секир башка" за прямую проповедь, так что это сугубо ситуативный пример, как мне кажется. В Австралии же, где "секир башка" не грозила, а преданных лишь арестовывали за харинаму, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что надо смиренно продолжать воспевать на улицах, несмотря на регулярные аресты. То есть вот как Шрила Прабхупада относился к ситуации, когда в христианской стране "крутые кшатрии начинают прессовать" Движение Сознания Кришны. 
А про проповедь через астрологию я не видел авторитетной цитаты, подтверждённой аудиозаписью или письмом Шрилы Прабхупады. Как говорит Сатсварупа дас Госвами Махарадж, наша обязанность перед Шрилой Прабхупадой - отвергать такие рассказы. 
Я хочу понять волю Шрилы Прабхупады, и стараюсь понять все его цитаты, не выборочно. 

Если я кого-то задел грубостью и нарушением этикета, смиренно прошу простить мерзкого богохульника.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо, что напомнили, Евгений, я просто не учла Ваш уровень! Евгений, а вам какая роль больше нравится, как у Иисуса или как у Арджуны? :-)
> 
> (Это шутка, отвечать не нужно))


Я даже и шутки не понял. И не понял, как можно сравнивать Иисуса и Арджуну. И что из этой шутки следует? Я имел в виду, что были случаи, когда формальный этикет не соблюдался.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Забудьте это.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Забудьте это.


Как всё загадочно  :neznai:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А про проповедь через астрологию я не видел авторитетной цитаты,
> так что это сугубо ситуативный пример, как мне кажется.


Если кажется, нужно спросить у тех, кто лично общался со Шрилой Прабхупадой и знает его настроение. Опять скажете "не авторитетно" но вот про Астрологию, Прабхупаду и проповедь рассказывал, например, Бхакти Викаша Свами: фрагмент: "Хамсаватара Дас вспоминает, что когда он впервые спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду о изучении астрологии, Шрила Прабхупада отверг его вопрос, как неважный. Позже, когда Хамсаватара Дас сказал Шриле Прабхупаде, что хотел изучать астрологию для пользы в проповеди, Шрила Прабхупада с энтузиазмом одобрил это"
Если вы такой выдающийся борец за справедливость поищите это письмо в оригинале. И другие подобные письма о проповеди. (Источник:
https://vk.com/wall-25082370_4981 )




> Через студию йоги кто-то из учеников Шрилы Прабхупады проповедовал в исламской стране


Не подгоняйте под себя и не домысливайте за Прабхупаду! В том письме Шрила Прабхупада не говорил ни слова, что студии йоги можно организовывать только в исламской стране.
Где же ваша честность? Шрила Прабхупада не фанатик, он все науки может занять в проповеди!




> Письма Шрилы Прабхупады. Проповедь на Западе 
> 
> Глава 4: Сравнительная философия . Текст 4FBE
> Атрея-Риши-дасу @ Bombay @ 4 декабря 1974 
> 
> 
> 74-12 Я знаю, что людям в Тегеране очень нравится хатха-йога. Я понял, что Паривраджакачарья Свами проводит курсы, в которых совмещает хатха-йогу и бхакти-йогу, чтобы привлечь людей. Это очень хорошая идея. Так или иначе пробудить интерес к бхакти-йоге. Это не даст людям погрязнуть в чувственном наслаждении.(ПШП Атрея-Риши-дасу, 4 декабря 1974)

----------


## Варган

> Другое впечатление, по рассказу участника - спонтанная харинама, одни прабху были, шли по улицам в какой-то наш праздник, и все в восторге, машут, улыбаются, спрашивают, куда вы пропали.


Совершенно с Вами согласен. Танцующие матаджи на харинаме - это большая проблема, шрути-смрити-пуранади панчаратра виддхим вина айкантики харер бхактир утпатайайва калпате (БРС 1.2.101), о чём так же упоминал тот лектор. Но почему-то вывод был странный: вместо устранения имеющихся нарушений, по его мнению, надо сочинять что-то новое.




> Так что - вполне разумные слова прозвучали. Надо всегда анализировать, как на нашу деятельность реагируют и делать выводы.


 Я предпочитаю прислушаться к наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады, которое он десятки раз давал в разное время: "публика может принимать или не принимать, это не имеет значения", "обязанностью преданного является удовлетворять Кришну, а не публику".

----------


## Варган

> Не подгоняйте под себя и не домысливайте за Прабхупаду! В том письме Шрила Прабхупада ничего не говорил такого, что студии йоги можно организовывать только в исламской стране, где же ваша честность? Шрила Прабхупада более гибкий проповедник, чем вы представляете его себе.


Простите, пожалуйста, что противоречу Вам (форум предполагает такие ситуации), но примера открытия студии йоги в неисламской стране не было. В книгах Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "Не желают они (участники Движения Сознания Кришны) и открывать многочисленные школы йоги в городах. Вместо этого преданные Кришны готовы стучаться в каждую дверь и убеждать людей следовать наставлениям, содержащимся в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть», наставлениям Господа Чайтаньи. В этом цель Движения сознания Кришны" (ШБ 7.9.44., комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады). Маха-вакйа. То есть открытие школы йоги учеником Шрилы Прабхупады в Иране - это исключение, вызванное именно исламским характером государства.

Источник слов Хамсаватара даса об астрологии - Memories of Srila Prabhupada (воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде) DVD 47, Hamsavatara Dasa. Если есть письмо или аудиозапись, то, пожалуйста, предоставьте ссылку.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если есть письмо или аудиозапись, то, пожалуйста, предоставьте ссылку.


Ищите на английском, проявите свою честность.
Я никаких вам ссылок больше не буду давать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я предпочитаю прислушаться к наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады


И что дальше? В одиночку для миссии ничего невозможно сделать. Разговоры в инете - это не участие в миссии. Те, кто хотят что-то переделать к лучшему, следуют этикету, чтобы возможно было поправить чьи-то ошибки и получить милость более старших в благодарность. А создавать помехи, просто критикуя - крайне неэффективно. Вот вас здесь недавно попросил старший преданный задействовать свою склонность цитировать и найти цитаты по какой-то теме. Вы что в ответ? Проигнорировали. Мало того, опять стали из себя умника строить и дискутировать на равных. И тему закрыли.  И вы опять за свое, по кругу. Вы крайне неэффективны, от того что игнорируете этикет. 





> Я предпочитаю прислушаться к наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады, которое он десятки раз давал в разное время: "публика может принимать или не принимать, это не имеет значения", "обязанностью преданного является удовлетворять Кришну, а не публику".


Обязанностью преданного также является быть в парампаре, только так что-то можно поправить. А Вы сейчас действуете как одиночка. Вы нашли, кто старший того преданного, про кого вы здесь писали? Кто-то в ятре может подтвердить ваши впечатления? Ведь вы могли что-то не так понять или услышать - судя по форуму, вы многое по-своему интерпретируете. 




> Танцующие матаджи на харинаме - это большая проблема


Неправильно говорите. При Прабхупаде матаджи тоже танцевали на харинаме, но иначе.

Кроме того, есть харинамы, выступающие как реклама вечерних представлений на побережье, как в Польше. У них своя специфика. И у них танцующие матаджи - это не проблема, а находка, часть идеи летнего тура по представлению сознания Кришны для людей в отпусках. А вот когда ту же идею переносят в суровую росс. действительность без той же системы, что в Польше, это приводит к недоумению.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удален оффтоп и переход на личности.

----------


## Варган

> Ищите на английском, проявите свою честность.


Я поискал. В Фолио Бхактиведанта Vedabase совершенно ничего не упоминается про одобрение проповеди Хамсаватары даса через астрологию. При этом слово Hamsavatara встречается в базе 7 раз. Таким образом, ссылку на  воспоминания Хамсаватары даса, не подтверждённые аудиозаписью беседы Шрилы Прабхупады или его письмом, мы обязаны отвергнуть, если мы ответственно относимся к посланию Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Варган

Ещё про хатха-йогу (ничего личного). 

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады м-ру Н. Н. Багаи от 06.01.1975:
"Мы не заинтересованы в таких вещах, как *хатха-йога* и плавание. *Мы не поощряем такую бессмысленную деятельность*. Мы никогда не занимаемся такой деятельностью для зарабатывания денег. У нас достаточно денег. *Нам не нужно принимать на вооружение какие-либо неавторитетные способы*".




> "We are not interested in these things like hatha-yoga and swimming. We do not encourage such useless activities. We would never take to such activities for earning money. We get money enough. We don't require to adopt any unauthorized means".
> Letter to: Mr. N. N. Bagai
> 6 January, 1975

----------


## Варган

> Шрила Прабхупада - философ и его изречения не догма, а приглашение использовать разум, приглашение думать и делать собственные выводы.


Уважаемый Веданта Крит прабху, примите мои поклоны!
Поясните, пожалуйста, как соотносится это Ваше высказывание со следующими словами Шрилы Прабхупады:  
"Словом муни называют философа, чей беспокойный ум предается разного рода размышлениям, но при этом не приходит к окончательному выводу. Говорится, что каждый муни должен иметь свою, отличную от других точку зрения, иначе его нельзя называть муни в полном смысле этого слова. Насав ришир йасйа матам на бхиннам (Махабхарата, Вана-парва, 313.117). Однако стхита-дхир муни, или мудрец, обуздавший свой ум, о котором Господь говорит в этом стихе, отличается от обыкновенного муни. Такой мудрец покончил с умозрительными рассуждениями и всегда пребывает в сознании Кришны" (БГ, 2.56, смысл) ?
Разъясните, пожалуйста: Шрила Прабхупада - это муни, приглашающий всех делать собственные выводы, или стхита-дхир муни, пришедший к окончательному выводу?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А в Польше самый низкий КПД проповеди



Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами, 18 июля 2017 : 


...Харинама прокладывала свой путь по городу, и многие люди улыбались и махали ей вслед. Я мог лишь предположить, что возможно и они знали нас, так как бывали на наших фестивалях, подобно тому парнишке, что подошел ко мне.

«Это *фестивали поменяли то неприязненное отношение, что было у людей о нас несколько лет тому назад, – думал я. – Тогда католическая церковь открыто заявляла, что мы опасная секта. Теперь они не осмеливаются так говорить: уже миллионы людей прошли через фестивальные программы и хорошо нас знают.* У нас бывает по 5000 человек в день, с июля месяца по август. Умножаем на 40 фестивалей за лето, потом на 28 лет, и получается поразительное число людей, которые соприкоснулись с нами в самом что ни на есть позитивном ключе».

Улыбаясь, я размышлял: «Именно церковь бесстрашно свергла коммунизм в этой стране, но они не смогли повергнуть нас». Мне вспомнился стих из «Бхагавад-гиты»:

«Где бы ни находился Кришна, повелитель всех йогов и мистиков, и где бы ни находился Арджуна, непревзойденный лучник, там всегда будет изобилие, победа, необычайная сила и нравственность».

[ Бхагавад-гита, 18.78 ]

http://www.traveling-monk.appspot.co...-special-song/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А в Польше самый низкий КПД проповеди



В очереди ожидавших оказался старик, с новой «Бхагавад-гитой» в руке (...)

– Могли бы подписать мне книги? – спросил он.

Я начал подписывать, и он сказал:

– Хотелось бы поблагодарить вас за выступление. *За все свои восемьдесят лет я ни разу не слышал, чтобы духовное знание излагали так ясно и логично, как это сделали вы*.

– Благодарю вас, – ответил я. – Я научился всему у своего духовного учителя, который перевел книгу большего размера, которую вы держите, и написал комментарии к ней. Духовная жизнь также логична.

Крепко прижимая книгу к груди, он сказал:

– Да, не терпится поскорее ее прочесть.

Отметив его безупречный внешний вид, я поинтересовался, кто он по профессии.

– Я на пенсии, – был его скупой ответ.

– А кем вы были, когда работали?

– Политиком, – ответил он весьма неохотно.

– О... А что представляет собой эта работа? – спросил я, надеясь вовлечь его в разговор и рассказать ему о сознании Кришны больше.

*– Вы не захотели бы знать, – ответил он. – Давайте не будем об этом. Просто продолжайте делать то, что делаете. Вы можете сделать мир лучше. Я это всерьез говорю.*

Он удалился, и я заметил, как оживленно переговаривались люди в очереди.

– Знаете, кто это был? – спросил следующий подошедший за автографом.

– Нет, не знаю, – ответил я.

Он почтительно произнес какое-то имя и немного удивился отсутствием реакции с моей стороны – я никогда раньше не слышал это имя. Тем не менее, мне было очень приятно, что *важный политический деятель купил «Бхагавад-гиту»*.

_(там же)_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А в Польше самый низкий КПД проповеди


Тут подскочил начальник нашей охранной команды, воскликнув:

– Шрила Гурудева, будьте начеку! На территории большой крепкий мужчина, расспрашивает, где гуру. Подходил к нескольким нашим. Сейчас заглядывает во все палатки. Не беспокойтесь, мы рядом, если что.

Внезапно метрах в десяти от меня показался здоровенный мускулистый дядя, одетый в шорты и футболку, вскричал: «Махараджа!» и, вовсю улыбаясь, бросился ко мне. Не успели охранники вмешаться, как он приподнял меня и закачал, приговаривая: «Я так по тебе скучал!»

Поставив меня на землю, он продолжил:

– Ты меня помнишь? Вудсток-1997, в Жарах, в Польше. Я дал тебе напрокат свой фургон для перевозки оборудования на поле.

Я вспомнил.

– A! – сказал я. – Мы тогда еще несколько часов проговорили «за жизнь».

*– В моем городе все скучают по вам, ребята, – сказал он более приглушенно. – Народ всё еще обсуждает те песенные тусовки, которые вы изо дня в день устраивали на нашем рынке. Они же были сверхъестественны!*

– Да, – повторил я, – сверхъестественны.

– Приехал на побережье в отпуск, – он продолжал, – и сегодня утром на пляже получаю приглашение к вам. Подумал «Может быть, и Махараджа там будет» – и ты здесь! Я просто счастлив – снова тебя повидать!

– И я счастлив видеть тебя, – сказал я, хлопнув его руку.

Тут он приостановился и произнес:

– Нет, серьезно, Махараджа, когда вы со своей командой вернетесь в Жары и споете нам на рынке ту необычную песню? *Вот это было бы для всех нас счастье.*

_(там же)_

----------


## Варган

> Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами, 18 июля 2017 : 
> 
> 
> ...Харинама прокладывала свой путь по городу, и многие люди улыбались и махали ей вслед. Я мог лишь предположить, что возможно и они знали нас, так как бывали на наших фестивалях, подобно тому парнишке, что подошел ко мне.
> 
> «Это *фестивали поменяли то неприязненное отношение, что было у людей о нас несколько лет тому назад, – думал я. – Тогда католическая церковь открыто заявляла, что мы опасная секта. Теперь они не осмеливаются так говорить: уже миллионы людей прошли через фестивальные программы и хорошо нас знают.* У нас бывает по 5000 человек в день, с июля месяца по август. Умножаем на 40 фестивалей за лето, потом на 28 лет, и получается поразительное число людей, которые соприкоснулись с нами в самом что ни на есть позитивном ключе».
> 
> Улыбаясь, я размышлял: «Именно церковь бесстрашно свергла коммунизм в этой стране, но они не смогли повергнуть нас». Мне вспомнился стих из «Бхагавад-гиты»:
> 
> ...


Это Кришна поменял неприязненное отношение в награду за следование наставлениям Самстхапака-Ачарьи. А КПД измеряется не количеством завербованных, а качеством.



> Прабхупада: Я не иду ни на какой компромисс с этими мошенниками. Ни единым словом. Нет, нет. Я никогда так не поступлю. Даже если у меня не будет ни единого ученика, я останусь удовлетворённым. Однако я не могу идти на компромисс как эти мошенники. Я так не сделаю. Экаш чандрас тамо ханти на ча тара сахасрасах (Чанакйа Пандит) Если я создам одну луну, этого будет достаточно. Мне не нужны много звёзд. Таков был принцип моего Гуру Махараджа, и это же является моим принципом. В чём польза от большого числа глупцов и негодяев? Если один человек всё правильно понимает, то он сможет спасти весь мир."
> 
> (беседа Шрилы Прабхупады с доктором Пателом на утренней прогулке в Бомбее, 23 марта 1974)

----------


## Варган

Как поступал и какие наставления давал  Шрила Прабхупада, когда его Движение Сознания Кришны ПРЕССОВАЛИ "КРУТЫЕ КШАТРИИ"?

"Многие нас критикуют. У нас так много врагов. Мы не получаем официального разрешения из-за такого большого количества врагов. Мы создаём "неудобства" (своим присутствием). Мы воспеваем Харе Кришна мантру - в этом для них неудобство. С такой жалобой обращаются в полицию. Так что это очень трудно. Поэтому для садху советуется титикшава, терпение.  Терпите весь этот вздор. Что ещё можно поделать? У нас нет никакой другой альтернативы терпению. Никто не придёт к нам на помощь, наша деятельность - неблагодарная задача. Из-за того, что мы хотим построить храм, появилось так много врагов, создающих препятствия: "Вам нельзя это делать". Поэтому титикшава. Вы должны оставаться садху. Вам нельзя становиться асадху. Вы должны терпеть. Что можно поделать? Титикшавах каруниках (ШБ 3.25.21). В то же время вы должны стать сострадательными. Вы знаете, что произошло в этом месте, в Харе Кришна Лэнде. На нас много раз нападали полиция, муниципалитет - "Разрушить этот храм!" Мы могли бы уйти, думая: "К чему нам все эти досадные беспокойства? У нас сотни храмов за пределами Индии. Если жителям Бомбея это не нравится, давайте тогда уйдём отсюда". Нет. Каруниках. Мы пришли, чтобы распространить движение сознания Кришны. Мы обязаны терпеть и дать людям это послание. Каруниках. Быть очень милостивым, невзирая на все сложности. В чём польза...? Эти юноши, американцы, приехали помочь мне - они приехали не потому, что они голодали. Нет. Моя миссия такова: "Вы, американцы, вы... , воспевайте Харе Кришна, чтобы Индия, люди Индии увидели: "О, Американцы тоже воспевают. А почему не мы сами? Это же наша собственность. ". Но, к сожалению, так много тупоумия, и это не меняется. И, тем не менее, мы должны это делать. Мы обязаны терпеть и мы должны стать каруниках."
(лекция по ШБ 3.25.21 — 21 нобяря 1974, Бомбей)
________________________________________________________

"Что касается проблем с полицией, это происходит по всему миру - особенно здесь, в Мельбурне, полиция преследует преданных. Их даже садят в тюрьму каждый день, но они всё равно не собираются прекращать воспевание и распространение книг. Когда их садят в тюрьму, они отказываются там есть, и таким образом растёт симпатия со стороны общества. Так что в конце концов полиция признает нас, и наша деятельность санкиртаны будет продолжаться без препятствий. Мы просто должны обладать решимостью продолжать нашу проповедь в любых условиях."
(письмо Гуру-Гауранге — Мельбурн, 11 февраля 1973)
________________________________________________________
*Вот это были деньки!*
Курма дас: понедельник, 17 июля 1972

"Гражданские власти Мельбурна, хотя и при немного отличающихся обстоятельствах, последовали примеру в Сиднее, где арестовали преданных. В Сиднее преданных спонтанно арестовывали за воспевание на улице. Однако в Мельбурне, хотя полиция не одобрила воспевание на улицах, преданных арестовывали за продажу на улицах журналов "Назад к Богу". Аресты приводили к судебным разбирательствам и штрафам. Преданные, конечно же, не приходили в суд и не платили штрафы. Эти обвинения заканчивались повестками в суд, последующими арестами и заключениями в тюрьму.
Узнав, какой совет Шрила Прабхупада дал Чару (дасу), преданным в Мельбурне было ясно, как теперь поступать. 28 сентября 1972 года в статье "Песня Харе Кришна продолжается в тюрьме" газеты "The Age" аккуратно и систематически обобщили недавние события:
"Монах Упананда, а для полиции - Уильям Уиллис, вышел из полицейского участка Сент-Килды вчера в 6 вечера, проведя за решёткой 2 дня, продолжая ликующе повторять мантру Харе Кришна.
А в Пентриджской тюрьме два других кришнаита, которые там находятся уже 2 дня и которым предстоит провести там ещё 3, продолжают свои молитвы "Хари, Хари", продолжая при этом поститься.
Полиция, ворвавшись во вторник в 3 утра в храм индуистской религиозной общины Харе Кришна на Бёрнет Стрит в Сент-Килде, арестовала троих.
Возглавляемые сержантом уголовной полиции А. Миллером, отряд полицейских прошёл по всем двум этажам здания, светя фонариками в глаза спящих людей. У полиции был ордер на арест за неуплату штрафов в городской муниципальный совет, которые были наложены за сбор пожертвований за кришнаитские журналы, что было расценено как порошайничество.
Предполагается, что всего накопилось несколько сот неуплаченных штрафов, в среднем по 3 доллара каждый. Общая сумма всех штрафов - около 1800 долларов. Монахи говорят, что у них нет денег, чтобы их оплатить, да и в любом случае они не собираются их оплачивать на основе принципа "свободы вероисповедания".
Находящиеся 2 дня в Пентриджской тюрьме монах Гаура Гопал и новичок Пат Диган, которым предстоит находиться там ещё 3 дня, ничего не ели до вчерашнего вечера. Монахи-кришнаиты являются строгими вегетарианцами. (Эти) двое заключённых сообщили, что им предлагали еду с мясом.
Заключённые сообщили Санаке дасу, своему 25-летнему президенту храма, который вчера посетил их: "Мы будем стойко продолжать. Не волнуйся за нас." Диган сказал президенту храма, что тюремщики пригрозили отрезать ему шикху, хвостик волос на голове, но он их отговорил.
Пока находящиеся в трудном положении монахи сидели вчера вечером в муниципалитете и вкушали свою пищу, охраннику сообщили, что арестовали четвёртого (кришнаита) в центре города на Бёрк Стрит в 4:30 дня.
Один монах сообщил, как служащий городского муниципалитета указал на него "Вот он", после чего полицейский утащил его в машину. Монах сейчас находится под стражей в полицейском участке Сент-Килды.
Санака даса, спокойный молодой человек родом из Афин, чьи родители сейчас - граждане Мельбурна, сказал: "Мы готовы продолжать терпеть это преследование, чтобы заслужить свободу религии, которая нас ждёт в будущем."
http://www.dandavats.com/?p=21003
________________________________________________________
"Так что в этом процессе всегда будут препятствия. Если вы повторяете Харе Кришна мантру, то атеисты не смогут это терпеть. Сейчас нас тоже беспокоят. В Австралии представители власти города Мельбурн открыли против нас судебный процесс, чтобы мы не воспевали на улицах. Наших людей забирали в полицию под стражу.
Так эти беспокойства продолжались, и наши люди попросили моего дозволения: "Что делать? Адвокаты просят две тысячи долларов за нашу защиту в суде." Поэтому я посоветовал им: "А зачем вам защищаться в суде? Лучше пойти в тюрьму и там повторять Харе Кришна." Вот и всё. И они последовали этому наставлению. Позднее Архиепископ Мельбурна посоветовал представителям власти: "Не беспокойте этих людей. Они, в действительности, преданные Бога." Так что сейчас там нет беспокойств."
(лекция Шрилы Прабхупады  по НП — 14 ноября 1972, Вриндаван)

________________________________________________________
"Прабхупада: ты был в Лондоне. Сколько раз вас арестовывали?
Гурудаса: Три.
Прабхупада: Три раза. По нашим подсчётам, всего наших людей арестовывали тридцать шесть раз. Они... Сейчас полиции стало противно. Они больше не арестовывают. Да. Но это продолжает происходить в Австралии, особенно в Мельбурне. Мне прислали... Они спросили, что делать. Что делать? "Повторяйте Харе Кришна, и у вас появится хорошая возможность. Когда вас посадят в тюрьму, вам ничто не будет мешать повторять Харе Кришна." И они так и делают. Они отказываются от еды. Министр, отвечающий за тюрьмы, обеспокоился, что они не едят, и им позволили себе готовить. Но они отказались, потому что на кухне готовят мясо. Поэтому отказались. Так что через несколько дней их выпустили: "Хорошо, идите домой". Да, вот так обстоят дела.
Так что всегда есть религиозные преследования. Даже со стороны отца, что уж говорить о других. Отец, Хиранйакашипу, наказывал своего сына. Поэтому не бойтесь. Господь Чайтанйа хотел: "йаре декха таре каха кршна-упадеша" (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 7.128), сказал Чайтанйа Махапрабху. Такова миссия Чайтанйи Махапрабху. Кого бы вы ни встречали, не важно - любого никчёмного негодяя или джентельмена, старайтесь убедить его и дайте ему возможность вопрошать о Кришне. Тогда его жизнь будет успешной. Он просто начинает спрашивать: "Что такое "Кришна"?", и тогда его жизнь, в смысле, для него немедленно открывается путь к освобождению."
(лекция по ШБ 1.2.5 — 16 октября 1972, Вриндаван)
________________________________________________________
"Поэтому вайшнав... Чайтанья Махапрабху научил нас, как нам проповедовать это сознание Кришны. Не впадайте в уныние из-за того, что полиция препятствует и люди жалуются. Они будут это делать. Подобно... Да что там полиция и люди? Бедный невинный пятилетний ребёнок - из-за того, что он воспевал, его отец стал его врагом. Его отец, что уж говорить о других. Вот так это происходит. В любом... Если вы попробуете проследить в истории мира, вы обнаружите, что всегда были те, кто за Кришну или Бога, но их преследовали. Господа Иисуса Христа распяли, Харидаса Тхакура били палками на 22 рыночных площадях, Прахладу Махараджа мучил его собственный отец. Так что таких примеров много. Конечно, Кришна защитит нас. Не бойтесь, если кто-то мучает нас, кто-то дразнит нас. Мы должны продолжать своё сознание Кришны без колебаний, и Кришна нас защитит. Если вас будут сильно мучить, то Кришна явится как Нрисимхадева и полностью нас защитит. Вы все - Прахлада, представители Прахлада. Сохраняйте свою твёрдую веру в Кришну, и Он вас защитит. Продолжайте воспевать Харе Кришна."
(лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по ШБ 7.9.8 —21 октября 1968, Сиэтл)
________________________________________________________
ЧЧ, Ади 17.127

кеха киртана на кариха сакала нагаре
аджи ами кшама кари’ йаитечхон гхаре

«Никто больше не должен проводить киртаны на улицах города. Сегодня я прощаю вас и возвращаюсь домой». 

Аналогичные запреты на проведение санкиртаны на улицах больших городов мира были сделаны и в отношении участников Движения сознания Кришны. У нас есть сотни центров по всему миру, и мы часто подвергаемся преследованиям, особенно в Австралии. В большинстве городов Запада преданных неоднократно арестовывала полиция, но мы продолжаем исполнять волю Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, выходя с пением святого имени на улицы крупнейших городов, таких как Нью-Йорк, Лондон, Чикаго, Сидней, Мельбурн, Париж и Гамбург. Мы должны помнить, что такие вещи случались и в прошлом, пятьсот лет назад, и тот факт, что они происходят с нами сейчас, только доказывает авторитетность нашего Движения. Если бы санкиртана была каким-то ничтожным и материальным событием, то демоны не стали бы препятствовать ей. В свое время демоны пытались помешать движению санкиртаны, начатому Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху. Похожие на них демоны делают то же самое в отношении Движения санкиртаны, которое мы распространяем по всему миру, и это доказывает, что наше Движение санкиртаны сохранило свою чистоту и подлинность и что мы идем в этом по стопам Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/adi/17/127
(лекция по ШБ 7.9.8 —21 октября 1968, Сиэтл)

----------


## Варган

> К сожалению, оказалось, что записали только часть лекции, самые откровенные вещи, которые прабху говорил про харинаму, про Польшу, не сохранились. 
> Вот то, что сохранилось (транскрипция): 
> "В России есть свое, скажем так, уже прописанное поколениями восприятие религиозной деятельности. То есть одно дело танцевать на улице, радоваться чему-нибудь. А другое дело то же самое делать с точки зрения религиозной деятельности. Это большая разница. Если ещё пьяных людей нормально воспринимают – ну а чё, радуются жизни – а вот танцующих верующих людей – это уже в России совершенно другое восприятие. Первый момент: в России всех верующих людей боятся. То есть верующий человек в России – это отрицательное значение имеет. Либо нейтральное, либо отрицательное. 
> Здесь к верующему человеку всегда относятся настороженно. Это связано с тем, что с культурной точки зрения люди соприкасаются со священниками при определённых обстоятельствах . Это сформировало вот это отношение. Как правило, когда человек умирает, в основном и появляются священники. И у всех священник – значит смерть. Храм - значит ты помер. Либо ты идёшь хоронить кого-то. 
> … 
> Поэтому мы это должны учитывать, и учитывая это восприятие искать такие формы подачи Сознания Кришны, которые будут вызывать уважение. … Потому что нам здесь жить. Время 90-х годов, когда можно было шокировать уже прошло. То есть русские не хотят шоковых терапий. 
> У нас такая программа «проповедническая» - это вызывать у людей раздражение, а уважение нам не надо, это же карми. Смех-смехом, но это именно так действует. Проанализируйте, как люди реагируют на харинаму"..


Вот настоящее, а не воображаемое, отношение людей к харинаме:

----------


## Варган

> Сообщение от Веданта Крит дас
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада - философ и его изречения не догма, а приглашение использовать разум, приглашение думать и делать собственные выводы.
> 
> 
> Уважаемый Веданта Крит прабху, примите мои поклоны!
> Поясните, пожалуйста, как соотносится это Ваше высказывание со следующими словами Шрилы Прабхупады:  
> "Словом муни называют философа, чей беспокойный ум предается разного рода размышлениям, но при этом не приходит к окончательному выводу. Говорится, что каждый муни должен иметь свою, отличную от других точку зрения, иначе его нельзя называть муни в полном смысле этого слова. Насав ришир йасйа матам на бхиннам (Махабхарата, Вана-парва, 313.117). Однако стхита-дхир муни, или мудрец, обуздавший свой ум, о котором Господь говорит в этом стихе, отличается от обыкновенного муни. Такой мудрец покончил с умозрительными рассуждениями и всегда пребывает в сознании Кришны" (БГ, 2.56, смысл) ?
> Разъясните, пожалуйста: Шрила Прабхупада - это муни, приглашающий всех делать собственные выводы, или стхита-дхир муни, пришедший к окончательному выводу?


Примите мои поклоны, уважаемый Веданта Крит прабху! Будет ли от Вас ответ на вопрос? Харе Кришна!

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: 
« ... Бхагавад-гита — это книга доказательств. Господь Чайтанья цитирует [Бхагавад-гиту]. Потому что это Ведический подход. Так же, как в суде вы обязаны цитировать статью и пункт из кодекса законов, а не из стряпни и выдумок вашего ума. Ни один глупец не сможет спорить в суде, потому что ему придётся на каждом шагу ссылаться на кодекс законов. Садху означает: тот, кто приводит доказательства из писаний. Никаких «я думаю…», «по моему мнению, ты можешь делать это». [Если человек говорит так], он не садху, он глупец. Что из себя представляет «твоё мнение»? Ты обусловленная душа. Можешь ли ты выдумывать что-то? Нет. Ты не можешь ничего выдумывать. Ты должен приводить ссылку на авторитетные писания. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья приводит подтверждение из Бхагавад-гиты». 

Лекция по ЧЧ Мадхья 20.119-121. 24 ноября 1966 г. Нью-Йорк 

Srila Prabhupada: « ...The Bhagavad-gita is the book of evidence. Lord Caitanya is citing. Because it is Vedic. Just like in the law court you have to cite section from the law book, not from your concocted mind. No foolish man can argue in the law court, because he has to refer in every step from the law book. Sadhu means that he has to give evidence from the scriptures. Not that "I think... In my opinion you can do this." He's not a sadhu; he's a fool. What is your opinion? You are a conditioned soul. Can you manufacture something? No. You cannot manufacture anything. You have to give reference from authorized scripture. So Lord Caitanya is giving evidence from Bhagavad-gita".

Lecture on Sri Caitanya-caritamrita, Madhya-lila 20.119-121
—
New York, November 24, 1966

----------


## Варган

"На любой поставленный вопрос можно ответить, цитируя авторитетов, и для здравомыслящих людей этого будет вполне достаточно. Такая система существует даже в судопроизводстве. Лучший адвокат ссылается на факты, установленные предыдущим решением суда, и не тратит сил на то, чтобы доказывать обстоятельства дела заново. Это называется системой парампары, и учёные авторитеты следуют ей, а не выдумывают собственных вздорных объяснений". 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.10.5, комментарий Шрилы Прабупады. 

"Any question that is put forward may be answered by quoting the authority, and that satisfies the saner section. That is the system even in the law court. The best lawyer gives evidence from the past judgment of the court without taking much trouble to establish his case. This is called the paramparA system, and learned authorities follow it without manufacturing rubbish interpretations".




> "Обстоятельства, установленные вступившим в законную силу судебным постановлением по ранее рассмотренному делу, обязательны для суда. Указанные обстоятельства не доказываются вновь и не подлежат оспариванию при рассмотрении другого дела, в котором участвуют те же лица". ("Гражданский процессуальный кодекс Российской Федерации" от 14.11.2002 N 138-ФЗ, п. 2 ст. 61).

----------


## Варган

"Ачарйа - это тот, кто знает шастры. Он ничего не будет говорить, что не написано в шастрах. Он никогда не скажет: "Я думаю, что тебе нужно поступить вот так". Нет. Он обязан привести свидетельство из шастры. Поэтому наша обычная практика - всегда, когда мы что-то говорим, мы цитируем из авторитетных шастр".

(Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Шримад Бхагаватам 6.1.24 — 8 июля 1975, Чикаго)

----------


## Варган

"Не имея доступа к зарослям стеблей лотосных стоп Господа, все они [спекулятивные мыслители] приходят к разным заключениям и, в конце концов, — к бессмысленному выводу, который устраивает всех: «сколько людей, столько мнений», — имея в виду, что каждый волен выбирать то, что ему больше по душе (йатхА-ручам). Но Господь не продавец, старающийся угодить всем покупателям в лавке спекулятивного философа. Господь всегда остается таким, как Он есть, Абсолютной Личностью Бога, и Он требует от человека полной самоотдачи и абсолютного подчинения". 

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 2.4.21, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Варган

"Все лидеры ИСККОН, включая дикша- и шикша-гуру, обязаны заниматься служением сообща, под руководством Управляющего Совета (Джи-би-си), выполняя наставления, которые Шрила Прабхупада дал *в своих книгах, лекциях и при личном общении*". 

Заявление Управляющего Совета Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) о положении Шрилы Прабхупады, утверждено Резолюцией ДжиБиСи 9 марта 2013 г.
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94476

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Уважаемые вайшнавы! Мои поклоны. Только сейчас увидел какая дискуссия развернулась вокруг моего поста. Я обязательно постараюсь в ней участвоать.

----------


## Сева

Да, есть много противоречивых цитат, нужно учитывать время место и обстоятельства и чтобы понять шастры нужен гуру который их растолкует.
Но вообще практика руководствоватся шастрами и доказывать с их помощью свою точку зрения хорошая. Было бы гораздо хуже если бы мы как невежественные материалисты просто делали и говорили бы все что нам вздумается.

"Те, кто занимается духовной практикой, говорят лишь то, что подкреплено авторитетом священных писаний. Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания." - это цитата из комментария к Б.Г.17.15

----------


## Сева

> Но мы с вами знаем, что владеть одновременно Кришной и материальными богатствами невозможно. Тогда каковы будут их «собственные выводы»?


Зарабатывать деньги честным способом никто не запрещает.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Мои поклоны. Безусловно, мы должны уметь цитировать гуру, садху и шастры в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельством. Но это будет иметь смысл только если:

1. Человек понимает, что практически на любую цитату есть анти-цитата. И это чаще всего признак широты мышления ачарьи, а не противоречий. Цитаты - это не оружие, а пища для размышлений.
2. Человек понимает культуру ИСККОН в целом или понимает нашу духовную традицию.
3. Человек не хочет победить в споре. Наоборот, его задача лучше понять полноту духовной традиции и научиться лучше служить.

Здесь очень полезно будет вспомнить о трёх видах знания, которые описывает Кришна в Бхагавад-гите:

Знание в благости позволяет человеку увидеть общее и объединяющее. Человек в благости даже в противоречивых цитатах сможет найти общую платформу.
Знание в страсти проявляется в том, что мы всё пытаемся разделить - хуже/лучше, правильно/неправильно. В страсти человек стремится утвердить своё эго.
Знание в невежестве проявляется в том, что только своё мнение человек считает верным. Всё остальное ложь.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Уважаемый Веданта Крит прабху, примите мои поклоны!
> Поясните, пожалуйста, как соотносится это Ваше высказывание со следующими словами Шрилы Прабхупады:  
> "Словом муни называют философа, чей беспокойный ум предается разного рода размышлениям, но при этом не приходит к окончательному выводу. Говорится, что каждый муни должен иметь свою, отличную от других точку зрения, иначе его нельзя называть муни в полном смысле этого слова. Насав ришир йасйа матам на бхиннам (Махабхарата, Вана-парва, 313.117). Однако стхита-дхир муни, или мудрец, обуздавший свой ум, о котором Господь говорит в этом стихе, отличается от обыкновенного муни. Такой мудрец покончил с умозрительными рассуждениями и всегда пребывает в сознании Кришны" (БГ, 2.56, смысл) ?
> Разъясните, пожалуйста: Шрила Прабхупада - это муни, приглашающий всех делать собственные выводы, или стхита-дхир муни, пришедший к окончательному выводу?


Шрила Прабхупада имел совершенно ясное и чёткое понимание Абсолютной Истины. Однако это не значит, что Шрила Прабхупада не был гибок к времени, месту и обстоятельствам. Более того наставления Шрила Прабхупады не отменяют того факта, что мы не должны отключать свой интеллект и воспринимать эти наставления как догму. Стхита-дхир муни не догматик, а всегда и во всех обстоятельствах видящий Бога преданный. Этот уровень нельзя имитировать просто прикрывшись некоторой цитатой и объявив себя строгим последователем. Простой пример. Можно найти цитаты и о важности ашрама брахмачари и о важности ашрама грихастхи. В 90-е я видел к чему привёл догматизм брахмачари. Большая часть из них просто пала.

А вот вам пища для размышлений. Это из комментарий на БГ 18.63:

Употребленные здесь слова йатхеччхаси татха куру («поступай как знаешь») свидетельствуют о том, что Бог не посягает на малую толику независимости, которой наделено живое существо. В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь подробнейшим образом объяснил, как можно достичь более высокого уровня бытия. Самый лучший совет, который получил Aрджуна, - это совет покориться Сверхдуше, пребывающей в сердце каждого живого существа. Обдумав все как следует, человек должен согласиться действовать по указанию Сверхдуши. Это поможет ему всегда находиться в сознании Кришны, то есть на высшей ступени совершенства, доступного людям. Верховный Господь лично велел Aрджуне вступить в сражение. Покориться Верховной Личности Бога - значит поступить прежде всего в собственных интересах. Мы делаем это не ради Всевышнего, а ради себя. Прежде чем сделать это, человек волен все как следует обдумать, опираясь на данный ему разум. Именно так лучше всего принимать указания Верховной Личности Бога. Эти указания мы можем получить и от духовного учителя - истинного представителя Кришны.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами, 18 июля 2017 : 
> 
> 
> ...Харинама прокладывала свой путь по городу, и многие люди улыбались и махали ей вслед. Я мог лишь предположить, что возможно и они знали нас, так как бывали на наших фестивалях, подобно тому парнишке, что подошел ко мне.
> 
> «Это *фестивали поменяли то неприязненное отношение, что было у людей о нас несколько лет тому назад, – думал я. – Тогда католическая церковь открыто заявляла, что мы опасная секта. Теперь они не осмеливаются так говорить: уже миллионы людей прошли через фестивальные программы и хорошо нас знают.* У нас бывает по 5000 человек в день, с июля месяца по август. Умножаем на 40 фестивалей за лето, потом на 28 лет, и получается поразительное число людей, которые соприкоснулись с нами в самом что ни на есть позитивном ключе».
> 
> Улыбаясь, я размышлял: «Именно церковь бесстрашно свергла коммунизм в этой стране, но они не смогли повергнуть нас». Мне вспомнился стих из «Бхагавад-гиты»:
> 
> ...


Хм. Человек, который решился заявить о том, что проповедь Индрадьюмны Свами имеет "низкий КПД", должен показать, как минимум, такого же уровня результаты в проповеди. Или помалкивать в тряпочку.

----------


## Варган

Примите мои поклоны, Веданта Крит прабху! Спасибо за ответы. 

А откуда взята такая трактовка трёх видов знания:



> Знание в страсти проявляется в том, что мы всё пытаемся разделить - хуже/лучше, правильно/неправильно. В страсти человек стремится утвердить своё эго.
> Знание в невежестве проявляется в том, что только своё мнение человек считает верным. Всё остальное ложь.


?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Примите мои поклоны, Веданта Крит прабху! Спасибо за ответы. 
> 
> А откуда взята такая трактовка трёх видов знания:
> 
> ?


Из 18 главы Бхагавад-гиты

----------


## Варган

> Из 18 главы Бхагавад-гиты


Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Примите мои поклоны! 

Веданта Крит прабху, процитируйте, пожалуйста, на что именно Вы ссылаетесь. 

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Варган

> Мои поклоны. Безусловно, мы должны уметь цитировать гуру, садху и шастры в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельством. Но это будет иметь смысл только если:
> 
> 1. Человек понимает, что практически на любую цитату есть анти-цитата. И это чаще всего признак широты мышления ачарьи, а не противоречий. Цитаты - это не оружие, а пища для размышлений.


А разве нет способов и правил, как разрешить кажущиеся противоречия в цитатах и наставлениях ачарьи? Чаще всего, это легко решается. Даже в праве есть понятия "коллизии" и "конкуренции" норм. Но есть и нормы, по которым эти коллизии и конкуренции разрешаются, есть целый раздел - коллизионное право.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Примите мои поклоны! 
> 
> Веданта Крит прабху, процитируйте, пожалуйста, на что именно Вы ссылаетесь. 
> 
> Харе Кришна.


18.20-22

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> А разве нет способов и правил, как разрешить кажущиеся противоречия в цитатах и наставлениях ачарьи? Чаще всего, это легко решается. Даже в праве есть понятия "коллизии" и "конкуренции" норм. Но есть и нормы, по которым эти коллизии и конкуренции разрешаются, есть целый раздел - коллизионное право.


Судя по вашей активной переписке в этой ветке чаще всего как раз легко не разрешается. А при чём здесь коллизионное право? Какое оно имеет отношение к философии?

----------


## Светлана )

Это видео даршана ученика Шрилы Прабхупады очень много дало мне для понимания наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады,
 имхо, стоит послушать целиком. Было выложено в ютьюбе в общем доступе.
Особенно важно с 23 мин.17 с.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=l3fRfxdPfZ0

----------


## Варган

> 18.20-22


Примите мои поклоны! Просьба - именно процитировать тем места, на которые Вы ссылаетесь и объяснить, как Вы выводите из них это: 




> Знание в страсти проявляется в том, что мы всё пытаемся разделить - хуже/лучше, правильно/неправильно. В страсти человек стремится утвердить своё эго.
> Знание в невежестве проявляется в том, что только своё мнение человек считает верным. Всё остальное ложь.

----------


## Варган

> А при чём здесь коллизионное право? Какое оно имеет отношение к философии?


 Коллизионное право - это пример, как разрешаются противоречия и конкуренция между различными наставлениями, она применима к наставлениям государства (нормам закона). Для духовных наставлений могут быть сходные с коллизионным правом правила и могут быть - отличающиеся, но такие правила есть, и они даны в трудах ачарйев. Шрила Прабхупада часто сам объясняет, как разрешать противоречие двух своих цитат в какой-нибудь третьей цитате, после изучения которой всё становится ясно.

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: "То, что сказал Кришна, является стандартом, вот и всё. Кришна - Верховный, и Его версия является окончательной. Никаких мнений, никакой демократии".

Комнатная беседа от 21.05.1975 с директором исследований департамента социального обеспечения, Мельбурн.

----------


## Игорь123

> Шрила Прабхупада сказал.
>       В последнее время очень часто сталкиваюсь с этой фразой.


 Я тоже думал ,что имею право и способность понимать прямо и недвусмысленно прямые указания Прабхупады. Но ,недавно,здесь на Форуме, мне объяснили ,что некоторые указания Прабхупады указаниями не являются . 

 Пример : " ....Это должно быть строго запрещено – больше никаких санньяси....... Прежде всего, больше не будет никаких санньяси. Я получил горький опыт. И, по крайней мере, мы больше не собираемся создавать новых санньяси. " (Прабхупада 07.01.1977). 

 Я воспринял это всерьез ,но мне объяснили ,что это всего лишь эмоциональная реакция Прабхупады ,поэтому указанием не является.

  Так что ,если у Вас есть сомнения - в какие указания Прабхупады верить , а какие указания указаниями не являются - то Вам это разъяснят ,как и мне. Вот так.

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: "Точно так же и в наше время это стало модой: "По моему мнению", "Я думаю таким образом". Что? Чушь. Что ты можешь думать? Что у тебя за знание? Но он очень горд. Каждый так поступает. На следующий день, этот сэр Алистайр? Алистайр Харди пришёл. Он тоже говорит: "Это моё мнение". Никто не думает о себе: "Я пустяк № 1; какова ценность моего мнения?" Никто не думает. Но это Ведический принцип. 

Никто не должен приводить свое мнение. Чтобы подкрепить свои слова, мы обязаны цитировать авторитетное свидетельство".  


(Лекция по Бхагавад-гите 1.43, 30.07.1973, Лондон)



Srila Prabhupada: "Just like nowadays it has become a fashion: "In my opinion"; "I think in this way." What, nonsense, what you can think? What is your knowledge? But he is very proud. Everyone like that. The other day, that Sir Alistair? Alistair Hardy came. He also says, "It is my opinion." Nobody thinks that he is a nonsense number one; what is the value of his opinion? Nobody thinks. But this is the Vedic principle. 
...
Nobody should give his own opinion. He must quote the authoritative statement to support his proposition".

(Lecture on Bhagavad-gita 1.43. July 30, 1973, London)

----------

